#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Engineering Standards Collection

## ch3coohminh

A standard can be defined as a set of technical definitions, guidelines and instructions for designers, manufacturers, engineers and users. They play a very important role because they promote safety, reliability, productivity, and efficiency in almost every industry that relies on engineering components or equipment. In fact, it is impossible to do professional engineering without standards. However, we have to pay money to get them because they are often not available free on the Internet.
From the projects I had joined, I have tried to collect some standards and am prepared to upload them for free download. Hope they will work for you and be useful somehow for your engineering work.
If anyone wishes to learn about these standards, pls feel free to contact me via email: ch3coohminh@gmail.com, I am willing to help you.
Because my projects are to be continuos, I will keep this topic updated for new standards.
Link download:
1)	API
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2)	Aramco Engineering Manuals:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3)	Aramco Best Pratices Standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4)	ASME 2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5)	ASTM A
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6)	ASTM B
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7)	ASTM C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8)	ASTM D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9)	ASTM E
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10)	AWS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11)	BP Standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]








Content:

1)	API Standard
505 Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities.pdf   9 MB
API RP 500.PDF   8 MB

API 1104- 1999
API 1104.pdf   4 MB

API 510
API 510 Pres Vessel Inspection Code 2001.pdf   9 MB
API 510-2006.pdf   1 MB
API 510_A2.pdf   461 KB
API 510_A3.pdf   274 KB
API 510_A4.pdf   187 KB

API 570
API 570 Authorized Piping Inspector Certification Examination 2000.pdf   132 KB
API 570 BOK 0607.pdf   46 KB
API 570 Piping Inspection Code 2001.pdf   269 KB
API 570 RecertApp 0706.pdf   50 KB
API 570_A1.pdf   404 KB
API 570_A2.pdf   282 KB
API 570_A3.pdf   137 KB
API 570_Ad4.pdf   1 MB

API 650
API 650-2007.pdf   10 MB
API 650-2007_nopass.pdf   10 MB
API 650_2003.pdf   1 MB

API COD
api 1104.pdf   3 MB
API 510-2006.pdf   1 MB
API 527.pdf   494 KB
api 570.pdf   2 MB
API 579-1 ASME FFS-1-2007 Fitness-for-Service-Second Edition.pdf   11 MB
API 5L-2007 Specification for Line Pipe.pdf   1 MB
api 620 - 99.pdf   24 MB
API 620_Feb 2002.pdf   2 MB
api 650 - 02.pdf   11 MB
API 650-2007.pdf   10 MB
API 650_Nov 2001.pdf   2 MB
API BULL 16J.PDF   1 MB
API BULL 2V.pdf   5 MB
API BULL 5C2.pdf   334 KB
API Bull 5C3-1999.pdf   2 MB
API BULL 5C3.pdf   2 MB
API BULL D16.PDF   3 MB
API CODE 510.PDF   6 MB
API CODE 570.PDF   4 MB
API MPMS 11.1.pdf   36 MB
API MPMS 12.2.1.PDF   211 KB
API MPMS 12.2.2.PDF   171 KB
API MPMS 12.2.4.PDF   372 KB
API MPMS 14.1.PDF   615 KB
API MPMS 14.3.1.PDF   3 MB
API MPMS 14.3.2.PDF   458 KB
API MPMS 14.3.3.PDF   5 MB
API MPMS 14.3.4.PDF   11 MB
API MPMS 14.4.PDF   366 KB
API MPMS 14.5.PDF   1 MB
API MPMS 14.6.PDF   3 MB
API MPMS 14.7.PDF   513 KB
API MPMS 14.8.PDF   190 KB
API MPMS 19.2.PDF   7 MB
API MPMS 3.1A.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 3.1B.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 3.2.pdf   166 KB
API MPMS 3.3.pdf   131 KB
API MPMS 3.4.pdf   150 KB
API MPMS 4.1.pdf   164 KB
API MPMS 4.2.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 4.3.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 4.4.pdf   271 KB
API MPMS 4.5.pdf   377 KB
API MPMS 4.6.pdf   822 KB
API MPMS 4.7.pdf   411 KB
API MPMS 5.1.pdf   83 KB
API MPMS 5.2.pdf   955 KB
API MPMS 5.3.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 5.4.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 5.5.pdf   749 KB
API MPMS 6.1.pdf   641 KB
API MPMS 6.5.pdf   571 KB
API MPMS 6.6.pdf   935 KB
API MPMS 7.1.pdf   794 KB
API MPMS 7.2.pdf   95 KB
API MPMS 7.3.pdf   456 KB
API MPMS 8.1.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 8.2.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 9.1.pdf   568 KB
API PUBL 1130.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 1149.PDF   6 MB
API PUBL 1155.PDF   5 MB
API PUBL 1200.PDF   737 KB
API PUBL 2009.PDF   987 KB
API PUBL 2026.PDF   278 KB
API PUBL 2028.PDF   507 KB
API PUBL 2030.PDF   234 KB
API PUBL 2207.PDF   227 KB
API PUBL 2214.PDF   327 KB
API PUBL 2216.PDF   365 KB
API PUBL 2217A.PDF   248 KB
API PUBL 2218.PDF   361 KB
API PUBL 2219.PDF   369 KB
API PUBL 2510A.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 2514A.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 346.PDF   13 MB
API PUBL 421.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 4618.PDF   978 KB
API PUBL 534.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 535.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 684.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 761.PDF   10 MB
api publ 910.pdf   5 MB
API PUBL 959.PDF   7 MB
API Pulb 581 Risk-Based Inspection, Base Resource Document.pdf   17 MB
API Q1-2007 EIGHTH EDITION.pdf   2 MB
API RP 1102 Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways(1993).pdf   2 MB
API RP 1102.PDF   2 MB
API RP 1107.pdf   1 MB
API RP 1109.PDF   994 KB
API RP 1110.PDF   975 KB
API RP 1111.PDF   563 KB
API RP 1112.PDF   237 KB
API RP 1117.PDF   1 MB
API RP 1125.PDF   379 KB
API RP 11AR.pdf   956 KB
API RP 11BR.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11ER.pdf   948 KB
API RP 11G.pdf   984 KB
API RP 11L.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S1.pdf   834 KB
API RP 11S2.pdf   552 KB
API RP 11S3.pdf   324 KB
API RP 11S4.pdf   2 MB
API RP 11S5.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S7.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S8.pdf   894 KB
API RP 12R1.PDF   2 MB
API RP 14B.PDF   1 MB
API RP 14C.PDF   5 MB
API RP 14E.PDF   4 MB
API RP 14F.PDF   1 MB
API RP 14G.PDF   3 MB
API RP 14H.PDF   856 KB
API RP 14J.PDF   721 KB
API RP 15TL4.PDF   269 KB
API RP 1604.PDF   1 MB
API RP 1615.PDF   901 KB
api rp 1632.pdf   957 KB
API RP 17A.PDF   6 MB
API RP 17B.PDF   11 MB
API RP 17C.PDF   3 MB
API RP 2001.PDF   431 KB
API RP 2003.PDF   508 KB
API RP 2200.PDF   622 KB
API RP 2201.PDF   1 MB
API RP 2350.PDF   2 MB
API RP 2A-LRFD.pdf   22 MB
API RP 2D-2007.pdf   3 MB
API RP 2I.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2L.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2RD.pdf   13 MB
API RP 2T.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2X-2004.pdf   670 KB
API RP 2X.pdf   689 KB
API RP 2Z.pdf   359 KB
API RP 500.PDF   8 MB
API RP 520 PART I.pdf   1 MB
API RP 520 PART II.PDF   1 MB
API RP 521.PDF   9 MB
API RP 54-1999-R2007.pdf   916 KB
API RP 540.PDF   9 MB
API RP 55.PDF   4 MB
API RP 551.PDF   4 MB
API RP 552.PDF   3 MB
API RP 553.PDF   474 KB
API RP 554.PDF   5 MB
API RP 556.PDF   2 MB
API RP 572.PDF   9 MB
API RP 573.PDF   6 MB
API RP 574.PDF   4 MB
API RP 575.PDF   5 MB
API RP 576.PDF   5 MB
API RP 578-1999.pdf   220 KB
API RP 579.pdf   48 MB
API RP 580 Risk Based Inspection - 2002.pdf   421 KB
API RP 582-2001.pdf   357 KB
API RP 591.PDF   1 MB
API RP 5A3.pdf   349 KB
API RP 5A5.pdf   649 KB
API RP 5B1.pdf   4 MB
API RP 5C1.pdf   267 KB
API RP 5C5.pdf   4 MB
API RP 5L1.pdf   574 KB
API RP 5L3.pdf   629 KB
API RP 5L8.pdf   3 MB
API RP 651-2007 Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks.pdf   1 MB
API RP 651.PDF   400 KB
API RP 652.PDF   244 KB
API RP 67.PDF   1 MB
API RP 683.PDF   2 MB
API RP 686.PDF   9 MB
API RP 75 REPORT.PDF   1 MB
API RP 75.PDF   271 KB
API RP 750.PDF   1 MB
API RP 751.PDF   399 KB
API RP 752.PDF   2 MB
API RP 7G.pdf   10 MB
API RP 941.PDF   3 MB
API RP 945.PDF   2 MB
API RP 9B.pdf   376 KB
API SPEC 10A.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC 11AX.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 11B.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 11E.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 11LG.pdf   629 KB
API SPEC 11N.pdf   1 MB
API SPEC 11P.pdf   4 MB
API SPEC 11V1.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC 12D.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 12F.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 12J.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 12L.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 12P.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 14A.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 1581.PDF   457 KB
API SPEC 15HR.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 15LE.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 15LR.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 15LT.PDF   1 MB
API SPEC 16A.PDF   712 KB
API SPEC 17D.PDF   9 MB
API SPEC 17E.PDF   772 KB
API SPEC 1B.pdf   2 MB
API Spec 2B-2001.pdf   628 KB
API SPEC 2B.pdf   109 KB
API Spec 2C-2004.pdf   945 KB
API SPEC 2C.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 2H.pdf   154 KB
API SPEC 2W.pdf   167 KB
API SPEC 2Y.pdf   117 KB
API SPEC 4F.pdf   1 MB
API SPEC 5B.pdf   5 MB
API Spec 5CT-2005.pdf   1 MB
API SPEC 5CT.pdf   922 KB
API SPEC 5CTM.pdf   7 MB
API SPEC 5D.pdf   317 KB
api spec 5L.pdf   7 MB
API SPEC 5LC.pdf   528 KB
API SPEC 5LD.pdf   255 KB
API SPEC 5LW.pdf   611 KB
API SPEC 6A-Spec for Well head and Christmas Tree.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC 6A.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC 6D-SPEC. FOR PIPELINE VALVE.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 6D-SPEC. FOR WELLHEAD....pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 6D.pdf   3 MB
API SPEC 6FA.pdf   195 KB
API SPEC 6FB.pdf   241 KB
API SPEC 6FC.pdf   218 KB
API SPEC 6H.pdf   239 KB
API SPEC 7-1-2006.pdf   1 MB
API SPEC 7.pdf   689 KB
API SPEC 7F.pdf   289 KB
API spec 7K-2005.pdf   22 MB
API SPEC 7K.pdf   655 KB
API Spec 9A-2004.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC 9A.pdf   2 MB
API SPEC Q1.pdf   273 KB
API STD 002.log   7 KB
API STD 002.pdx   803 B
API STD 1104-2005.pdf   1 MB
API STD 1104.pdf   599 KB
API STD 1104_Errata_Add-2007.pdf   1 MB
API STD 1163-2005.pdf   955 KB
API STD 1529.PDF   279 KB
API STD 1631.pdf   383 KB
API STD 2000.pdf   503 KB
API STD 2015.PDF   3 MB
API STD 2510.PDF   328 KB
API STD 2610.PDF   5 MB
API STD 521.PDF   9 MB
API STD 526.PDF   1 MB
API STD 527.PDF   494 KB
API STD 530.PDF   14 MB
API STD 531M.PDF   1 MB
API STD 541.PDF   6 MB
API STD 546.PDF   9 MB
API STD 555-PROCESS ANALYZER.PDF   4 MB
API STD 555.PDF   4 MB
API STD 560-FIRED HEATER.pdf   1 MB
API STD 560.pdf   1 MB
API STD 594-CHECK VALVE.PDF   267 KB
API STD 594.PDF   267 KB
API STD 598-2004.pdf   250 KB
API STD 598-VALVE INSPEC. & TEST..pdf   692 KB
API STD 598.pdf   692 KB
API STD 599-PLUG VALVE.PDF   882 KB
API STD 599.PDF   882 KB
API STD 5T1.pdf   4 MB
API STD 600-LARGER GATE VALE.PDF   1 MB
API STD 600.PDF   1 MB
API STD 602- SMALLER GATE VALVE.PDF   395 KB
API STD 602-2005 .pdf   1 MB
API STD 602-GATE VALVE.PDF   395 KB
API STD 602.pdf   394 KB
API STD 603.PDF   304 KB
API STD 607.PDF   709 KB
API STD 608-BALL VALVE.PDF   678 KB
API STD 608.PDF   678 KB
API STD 609-2004.pdf   211 KB
API STD 609-BUTTERFLY VALVE.PDF   1 MB
API STD 609.PDF   1 MB
API STD 610-CENTRIFUGAL PUMP.PDF   11 MB
API STD 610.PDF   11 MB
API STD 611.PDF   741 KB
API STD 612.PDF   6 MB
API STD 613.PDF   5 MB
API STD 614.PDF   1 MB
API STD 616-GAS TURBINE.PDF   926 KB
API STD 616.PDF   926 KB
API STD 617-CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSOR.PDF   6 MB
API STD 617.PDF   6 MB
API STD 618.PDF   11 MB
API STD 619.PDF   7 MB
API STD 620-2004.pdf   2 MB
API STD 620.PDF   28 MB
API STD 620.rar   27 MB
API STD 622-2006.pdf   1 MB
API STD 650.PDF   21 MB
API STD 653.PDF   16 MB
API STD 660-2007.pdf   3 MB
API STD 660-HEAT EXCHANGERS.PDF   739 KB
API STD 660.pdf   738 KB
API STD 661-2006.pdf   1 MB
API STD 661.PDF   828 KB
API STD 662.PDF   835 KB
API STD 670.PDF   916 KB
API STD 671.PDF   451 KB
API STD 672.PDF   6 MB
API STD 674.PDF   4 MB
API STD 675.PDF   2 MB
API STD 676.PDF   2 MB
API STD 677.PDF   830 KB
API STD 681.PDF   5 MB
API STD 682.PDF   6 MB
API TDB Complete.pdf   49 MB
API TR 6AF1.pdf   11 MB
API TR 6AF2.pdf   5 MB
API TR 6F1.pdf   331 KB
API TR 6F2.pdf   275 KB
API-620.rar   3 MB
API-Publication Catalog.pdf   5 MB
API-SPEC17D.pdf   8 MB
API_RP_574_Inspection_Practices_for_Piping_System_  Components.pdf   4 MB
Appendix.pdf   2 MB

API CODES
API 609 (2004) Butterfly Valves Double Flanged, Lug-and Wafer-Type.pdf   336 KB
API 650 12th Edition 2013 PDF.pdf   13 MB
API SPEC 2C (2004).pdf   945 KB

API CODES\1.API
1_API_550B.pdf   58 KB
AP!-Pbl 2028 flame arraestor.doc   65 KB
API 11L6 Specification for Electric Motor Prime Mover for Beam Plumbing Unit Service (June 1993).pdf   487 KB
API 11N Specification for Lease Automatic Custody Transfer (LACT) Equipment (November 1994).pdf   833 KB
API 11P Specification Packaged Reciprocating Compressors for Oil and Gas Production Services (November 1989).PDF   4 MB
API 12B Specification for Bolted Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids (1995).pdf   1 MB
API 12D Specification for Field Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids  (1994).pdf   1 MB
API 12F Shop Fab. Tank.doc   130 KB
API 12GDU-1999 Spec-GlycolGasDehydrationUnits.pdf   2 MB
API 12J Specification for Oil and Gas Separators (1989).pdf   1 MB
API 12L Specification for Vertical and Horizontal Emulsion Treaters (November 1994).pdf   1 MB
API 12P Specification for Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic Tanks (January 1995).pdf   958 KB
API 12R1 Recommended Practice for Seeting, Maintenance, Inspection, Operation and Repair of Tanks in Production Service (1997).pdf   2 MB
API 14A Specification for Subsurface Safety Valve Equipment (July 1994).pdf   2 MB
API 14E Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Offshore Production Platform Piping Systems (October 1991).pdf   3 MB
API 15 LE Specification for Polyethylene Line Pipe (PE) (1995).pdf   1 MB
API 15HR Specification for High Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe (2001).pdf   1 MB
API 15LR Specification for Low Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe and Fittings (2001).pdf   1 MB
API 16A Specification for Drill Through Equipment (June 1998).pdf   706 KB
API 17A Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems (December 1996).pdf   5 MB
API 17B Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe (December 1998).pdf   9 MB
API 17C Recommended Practice on TFL (Through Flow line) Systems (December 1998).pdf   2 MB
API 17D Specification for Subsea Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment (October 1992).pdf   8 MB
API 17E Specification for Subsea Production Control Umbilicals (September 1998).pdf   725 KB
API 1B Specification for Oil-Field V-Belt (January 1995).pdf   1 MB
API 2000 Venting Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks (April 1998).PDF   414 KB
API 2001 Fire Protection in Refineries (June 1998).PDF   397 KB
API 2214 Spark Ignition Properties of Hand Tools (1989).pdf   327 KB
API 2216 Ignition Risk of Hydrocarbon Vapors by Hot Surfaces in the Open Air (1991).pdf   365 KB
API 2A-Working Stress Design.pdf   1 MB
API 2B Specification for the Fabrication of structure Steel Pipe (2002).pdf   627 KB
API 2C Specification for Offshore Cranes (1995).pdf   3 MB
API 2D Recommended Practice for Operation and Maintenance of Offshore Cranes (1999).pdf   827 KB
API 2I In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units (1997).pdf   1 MB
API 4F Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures (June 1995).pdf   1 MB
API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code Maintenance Inspection, Rating, Repair, and Alteration (2000).PDF   6 MB
APi 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code Maintenance Inspection, Rating,Repair, and Alteration (2001).pdf   2 MB
API 520 I Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries Part I (January 2000).pdf   4 MB
API 520 II Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries Part II (December 1994).pdf   981 KB
API 521 Guide for Pressure-Relieving and Depressuring Systems (March 1997).pdf   7 MB
API 521-2007 Pressure-relieving and Depressuring Systems.pdf   4 MB
API 521.pdf   1 MB
API 526 Flanged Steel Pressure Relief Valves (June 1995).PDF   1 MB
API 527 Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves (July 1991).PDF   398 KB
API 53 Recommended Practice for Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells (March 1997).PDF   4 MB
API 530 Calculation of Heater Tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries (October 1996).PDF   12 MB
API 534 (1995) HeatRecoverySteamGenerators.pdf   3 MB
API 541Form-Wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motor 250 Horsepower and Larger (April 1995).PDF   5 MB
API 546 Brushless Synchronous Machines-500 kVA and Larger (June 1997).PDF   7 MB
API 554 Process Instrumentation and Control (September 1995).PDF   5 MB
API 555 Process Analyzers (October 1995).PDF   4 MB
API 560 Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services (September 1995).PDF   9 MB
API 570 Inspection of Pressure Vessels (Towers Drums Reactors Heat Exchangers and Condensers (2001).pdf   9 MB
API 573 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters (1991).pdf   6 MB
API 575 Inspection of Atmospheric and Low-Pressure Storage Tanks (1995).pdf   5 MB
API 579 What this course presented at your facility (2000).pdf   48 MB
API 582 (2001) SAP-Welding Guidelines.pdf   334 KB
API 594 (2004) CheckValves-WaferLugDoubleFlange.pdf   325 KB
API 598 (2004) ValveInspection&Testing.doc   337 KB
API 598 (2004) ValveInspection&Testing.pdf   250 KB
API 599 (2002) MetalPlugValvesFlangedWeldingEnds.pdf   322 KB
API 5A5 Field Inspection of New Casing, Tubing, and Plain-End Drill Pipe (March 1998).pdf   4 MB
API 5B Specification for Threading, Gauging, and Thread Inspection of Casing, Tubing, and Line Pipe Threads (U.S. Customary Units) (December 1996).pdf   4 MB
API 5C1 Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Casing and Tubing (May 1999).pdf   245 KB
API 5C2 Bulletin on Performance Properties of Casing, Tubing, and Drill Pipe (October 1999).pdf   2 MB
API 5C3 Bulletin in Formulas and Calculations for Casing, Tubing, Drill Pipe, and Line Pipe Properties (October 1994).pdf   2 MB
API 5CT Specification for Casing and Tubing (U.S. Customary Units) (April 1999).pdf   7 MB
API 5D Specification for Drill Pipe (August 1999)_2.pdf   2 MB
API 5L 2004.pdf   8 MB
API 5L-2000.PDF   926 KB
API 5L3 Recommended Practice for Conducting Drop-Weight Tear Test on Line Pipe (1996).pdf   629 KB
API 5L8 Recommended Practice for Field Inspection of New Line Pipe (1997).pdf   3 MB
API 5T1Standard on Imperfection Terminology (November 1996).PDF   4 MB
API 600 Steel Gate Valves-Flanged and Butt-Welding Ends, Bolted and Pressure Seal Bonnets (Feb-1997).PDF   1 MB
API 602 Compact Steel Gate Valve-Flanged, Threaded, Welding, and Extended-Body Ends (October 1998).PDF   375 KB
API 606 Compact Steel Gate Valves Extended Body (1989).PDF   960 KB
API 607 Fire Test for Soft-Seated Quarter-Turn Valves (May 1993).PDF   577 KB
API 608 (2002) Metal Ball Valves Flanged,Threaded, and Welding Ends.pdf   317 KB
API 609 (2004) Butterfly Valves Double Flanged, Lug-and Wafer-Type.pdf   336 KB
API 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Heavy Duty Chemical, Gas Industry Services (August 1995).PDF   9 MB
API 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Heavy Duty Chemical, Gas Industry Services (August 1995)_2.PDF   9 MB
API 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Heavy Duty Chemical, Gas Industry Services (October 2004).pdf   2 MB
API 610 Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Heavy Duty Chemical, Gas Industry Services (October 2010).pdf   4 MB
API 610.pdf   91 KB
API 611General-Purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services (June 1997).PDF   888 KB
API 619-Rotary Type PositiveDisplacement Compressors.pdf   3 MB
API 620 Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks (December 1998).PDF   24 MB
API 650 .Welded tanks For Oil  Storage.pdf   2 MB
API 650 Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage (2001).pdf   2 MB
API 650 Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage.pdf   18 MB
API 653 Addendum.pdf   254 KB
Api 653 Certification.pdf   45 KB
Api 653 Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction (1999).pdf   16 MB
API 653 Tank Inspection Repair Alteration and Reconstruction (2001).pdf   5 MB
API 660 Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services (February 2001) Sixth Edition.pdf   1 MB
API 661Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services (November 1997).PDF   743 KB
API 662 Plate Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services (December 1995).PDF   692 KB
API 671 Special-Purpose Couplings for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services (October 1998).PDF   427 KB
API 672 Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services (September 1996).PDF   5 MB
API 674 Positive Displacement Pumps Reciprocating (June 1995).PDF   3 MB
API 675 Positive Displacement Pumps Controlled Volume (October 1994).PDF   2 MB
API 676 Positive Displacement Pumps Rotary (December 1994).PDF   2 MB
API 677 General Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services (July 1997).PDF   768 KB
API 681Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps and Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services (February 1996).PDF   4 MB
API 682 Shaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps (October 1994).PDF   5 MB
API 683 Quality Improvement Manual for Mechanical Equipment in Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industries (September 1993).PDF   1 MB
API 686 Machinery Installation.pdf   1 MB
API 6D Specification for Pipeline Valves (Gate, Ball, and Check Valves) June 1998.PDF   2 MB
API 6D-ISO143131999-Ed-2002.pdf   2 MB
API 6FA Specification for Fire Test for Valves (1999).pdf   195 KB
API 6FC Specification for fire Test for Valves with Automatic Backseats (April 1999).PDF   665 KB
API 6H Specification on End Closures, Connectors and Swivels (April 1999).PDF   224 KB
API 7 Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements (June 1998).pdf   627 KB
API 700 Plant Completion Checklist.pdf   718 KB
API 750 Management of Process Hazards (January 1990).pdf   1 MB
API 751 Recommended Practice for Safe Operation of Hydrofluoric Acid Alkylation Units (February 1999).pdf   370 KB
API 752 Management of Hazards Associated With Location of Process Plant Buildings (May 1995).pdf   2 MB
API 761 Model Risk Management Plan Guidance for (E&P) Facilities (June 1998).pdf   9 MB
API 7F Specification for Oil-Field Chain and Sprockets (August 1999).pdf   1 MB
API 7K Specification for Drilling Equipment (April 1996).pdf   2 MB
API 910 Digest of State Boiler, Pressure Vessel, Piping, and Aboveground Storage Tank Rules and Regulations (November 1997).pdf   5 MB
API 920 Prevention of Brittle Fracture of Pressure Vessels.pdf   842 KB
API 941 Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants (April 1998).pdf   3 MB
API 945 Avoiding Environmental -----ing in Amine Units.pdf   2 MB
API 9A Specification for Wire Rope (June 1995).pdf   2 MB
API 9B Recommended Practice on Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oilfield Service (June 1999).pdf   349 KB
API RP 14C-March 2001.pdf   5 MB
API RP 14E - For Design and Installation of Offshore Production Platform Piping Systems.PDF   4 MB
API STD 620.PDF   28 MB
API STD 650.PDF   21 MB
API STD 676-PD pump.pdf   2 MB
API-550.pdf   1 MB
API_1615.PDF   3 MB
API_1628B.PDF   1 MB
API_2021.PDF   2 MB
API_674.PDF   3 MB
Qui trình kiểm tra van theo tiu chuẩn API 598.pdf   349 KB

API CODES\2.Other API
API BULL 16J.PDF   1 MB
API BULL 2V.pdf   5 MB
API BULL 5C2.pdf   334 KB
API BULL 5C3.pdf   2 MB
API BULL D16.PDF   3 MB
API CODE 570.PDF   4 MB
API MPMS 11.1.pdf   36 MB
API MPMS 12.2.1.PDF   211 KB
API MPMS 12.2.2.PDF   171 KB
API MPMS 12.2.4.PDF   372 KB
API MPMS 14.1.PDF   615 KB
API MPMS 14.3.1.PDF   3 MB
API MPMS 14.3.2.PDF   458 KB
API MPMS 14.3.3.PDF   5 MB
API MPMS 14.3.4.PDF   11 MB
API MPMS 14.4.PDF   366 KB
API MPMS 14.5.PDF   1 MB
API MPMS 14.6.PDF   3 MB
API MPMS 14.7.PDF   513 KB
API MPMS 14.8.PDF   190 KB
API MPMS 19.2.PDF   7 MB
API MPMS 3.1A.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 3.1B.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 3.2.pdf   166 KB
API MPMS 3.3.pdf   131 KB
API MPMS 3.4.pdf   150 KB
API MPMS 4.1.pdf   164 KB
API MPMS 4.2.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 4.3.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 4.4.pdf   271 KB
API MPMS 4.5.pdf   377 KB
API MPMS 4.6.pdf   822 KB
API MPMS 4.7.pdf   411 KB
API MPMS 5.1.pdf   83 KB
API MPMS 5.2.pdf   955 KB
API MPMS 5.3.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 5.4.pdf   1 MB
API MPMS 5.5.pdf   749 KB
API MPMS 6.1.pdf   641 KB
API MPMS 6.5.pdf   571 KB
API MPMS 6.6.pdf   935 KB
API MPMS 7.1.pdf   794 KB
API MPMS 7.2.pdf   95 KB
API MPMS 7.3.pdf   456 KB
API MPMS 8.1.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 8.2.pdf   2 MB
API MPMS 9.1.pdf   568 KB
API PUBL 1130.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 1149.PDF   6 MB
API PUBL 1155.PDF   5 MB
API PUBL 1200.PDF   737 KB
API PUBL 2009.PDF   987 KB
API PUBL 2026.PDF   278 KB
API PUBL 2028.PDF   507 KB
API PUBL 2030.PDF   234 KB
API PUBL 2207.PDF   227 KB
API PUBL 2214.PDF   327 KB
API PUBL 2216.PDF   365 KB
API PUBL 2217A.PDF   248 KB
API PUBL 2218.PDF   361 KB
API PUBL 2219.PDF   369 KB
API PUBL 2510A.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 2514A.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 346.PDF   13 MB
API PUBL 421.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 4618.PDF   978 KB
API PUBL 534.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 535.PDF   3 MB
API PUBL 684.PDF   1 MB
API PUBL 761.PDF   10 MB
API PUBL 910.PDF   7 MB
API PUBL 959.PDF   7 MB
API RP 1102.PDF   2 MB
API RP 1107.pdf   1 MB
API RP 1109.PDF   994 KB
API RP 1110.PDF   975 KB
API RP 1111.PDF   563 KB
API RP 1112.PDF   237 KB
API RP 1117.PDF   1 MB
API RP 1125.PDF   379 KB
API RP 11AR.pdf   956 KB
API RP 11BR.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11ER.pdf   948 KB
API RP 11G.pdf   984 KB
API RP 11L.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S1.pdf   834 KB
API RP 11S2.pdf   552 KB
API RP 11S3.pdf   324 KB
API RP 11S4.pdf   2 MB
API RP 11S5.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S7.pdf   1 MB
API RP 11S8.pdf   894 KB
API RP 12R1.PDF   2 MB
API RP 14B.PDF   1 MB
API RP 14E.PDF   4 MB
API RP 14F.PDF   1 MB
API RP 14G.PDF   3 MB
API RP 14H.PDF   856 KB
API RP 14J.PDF   721 KB
API RP 15TL4.PDF   269 KB
API RP 1604.PDF   1 MB
API RP 1615.PDF   901 KB
API RP 1632.PDF   1 MB
API RP 17A.PDF   6 MB
API RP 17B.PDF   11 MB
API RP 17C.PDF   3 MB
API RP 2001.PDF   431 KB
API RP 2003.PDF   508 KB
API RP 2200.PDF   622 KB
API RP 2201.PDF   1 MB
API RP 2350.PDF   2 MB
API RP 2A-LRFD.pdf   22 MB
API RP 2A-WSD.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2I.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2L.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2RD.pdf   13 MB
API RP 2T.pdf   1 MB
API RP 2X.pdf   689 KB
API RP 2Z.pdf   359 KB
API RP 500.PDF   8 MB
API RP 520 PART I.pdf   1 MB
API RP 520 PART II.PDF   1 MB
API RP 521.PDF   9 MB
API RP 540.PDF   9 MB
API RP 55.PDF   4 MB
API RP 551.PDF   4 MB
API RP 552.PDF   3 MB
API RP 553.PDF   474 KB
API RP 554.PDF   5 MB
API RP 556.PDF   2 MB
API RP 572.P ...
2)	Aramco Engineering Manuals
!ABOUT_SAES.pdf   42 KB
!INDX_SAES.pdf   51 KB
SAES-A-004.pdf   62 KB
SAES-A-005.pdf   312 KB
SAES-A-007.pdf   165 KB
SAES-A-100.pdf   21 KB
SAES-A-102.pdf   476 KB
SAES-A-103.pdf   84 KB
SAES-A-104.pdf   1 MB
SAES-A-105.pdf   43 KB
SAES-A-109.pdf   21 KB
SAES-A-111.pdf   34 KB
SAES-A-112.pdf   148 KB
SAES-A-113.pdf   74 KB
SAES-A-114.pdf   61 KB
SAES-A-202.pdf   452 KB
SAES-A-204.pdf   64 KB
SAES-A-205.pdf   71 KB
SAES-A-206.pdf   62 KB
SAES-A-207.pdf   103 KB
SAES-A-208.pdf   74 KB
SAES-A-300.pdf   478 KB
SAES-A-301.pdf   514 KB
SAES-B-005.pdf   103 KB
SAES-B-006.pdf   77 KB
SAES-B-008.pdf   27 KB
SAES-B-009.pdf   92 KB
SAES-B-014.pdf   194 KB
SAES-B-017.pdf   278 KB
SAES-B-018.pdf   136 KB
SAES-B-019.pdf   85 KB
SAES-B-053.pdf   22 KB
SAES-B-054.pdf   48 KB
SAES-B-055.pdf   211 KB
SAES-B-057.pdf   37 KB
SAES-B-058.pdf   66 KB
SAES-B-060.pdf   64 KB
SAES-B-061.pdf   22 KB
SAES-B-062.pdf   176 KB
SAES-B-063.pdf   26 KB
SAES-B-064.pdf   79 KB
SAES-B-067.pdf   47 KB
SAES-B-068.pdf   58 KB
SAES-B-069.pdf   38 KB
SAES-B-070.pdf   303 KB
SAES-C-001.pdf   22 KB
SAES-D-001.pdf   71 KB
SAES-D-008.pdf   72 KB
SAES-D-100.pdf   64 KB
SAES-D-101.pdf   23 KB
SAES-D-108.pdf   148 KB
SAES-D-109.pdf   221 KB
SAES-E-004.pdf   77 KB
SAES-E-006.pdf   49 KB
SAES-E-007.pdf   51 KB
SAES-E-014.pdf   34 KB
SAES-E-015.pdf   41 KB
SAES-E-101.pdf   63 KB
SAES-F-001.pdf   51 KB
SAES-F-007.pdf   86 KB
SAES-G-005.pdf   94 KB
SAES-G-006.pdf   19 KB
SAES-G-007.pdf   23 KB
SAES-G-101.pdf   27 KB
SAES-G-115.pdf   36 KB
SAES-G-116.pdf   20 KB
SAES-H-001.pdf   257 KB
SAES-H-002.pdf   94 KB
SAES-H-002V.pdf   62 KB
SAES-H-003.pdf   70 KB
SAES-H-100.pdf   62 KB
SAES-H-101.pdf   169 KB
SAES-H-101V.pdf   1 MB
SAES-H-102.pdf   33 KB
SAES-H-200.pdf   44 KB
SAES-H-201.pdf   35 KB
SAES-H-204.pdf   102 KB
SAES-J-001.pdf   35 KB
SAES-J-002.pdf   292 KB
SAES-J-003.pdf   29 KB
SAES-J-004.pdf   34 KB
SAES-J-005.pdf   63 KB
SAES-J-100.pdf   31 KB
SAES-J-200.pdf   33 KB
SAES-J-300.pdf   84 KB
SAES-J-400.pdf   50 KB
SAES-J-502.pdf   206 KB
SAES-J-505.pdf   63 KB
SAES-J-600.pdf   87 KB
SAES-J-601.pdf   109 KB
SAES-J-602.pdf   143 KB
SAES-J-603.pdf   32 KB
SAES-J-604.pdf   48 KB
SAES-J-605.pdf   58 KB
SAES-J-607.pdf   99 KB
SAES-J-700.pdf   300 KB
SAES-J-801.pdf   44 KB
SAES-J-901.pdf   41 KB
SAES-J-902.pdf   157 KB
SAES-J-903.pdf   45 KB
SAES-J-904.pdf   210 KB
SAES-K-001.pdf   163 KB
SAES-K-002.pdf   33 KB
SAES-K-003.pdf   36 KB
SAES-K-100.pdf   29 KB
SAES-K-402.pdf   60 KB
SAES-K-403.pdf   31 KB
SAES-K-501.pdf   42 KB
SAES-K-502.pdf   57 KB
SAES-K-511.pdf   21 KB
SAES-K-600.pdf   19 KB
SAES-L-052.pdf   37 KB
SAES-L-100.pdf   43 KB
SAES-L-101.pdf   63 KB
SAES-L-102.pdf   37 KB
SAES-L-105.pdf   784 KB
SAES-L-108.pdf   85 KB
SAES-L-109.pdf   254 KB
SAES-L-110.pdf   169 KB
SAES-L-120.pdf   49 KB
SAES-L-125.pdf   196 KB
SAES-L-130.pdf   78 KB
SAES-L-131.pdf   110 KB
SAES-L-132.pdf   123 KB
SAES-L-133.pdf   138 KB
SAES-L-136.pdf   32 KB
SAES-L-140.pdf   51 KB
SAES-L-150.pdf   37 KB
SAES-L-310.pdf   89 KB
SAES-L-350.pdf   50 KB
SAES-L-410.pdf   143 KB
SAES-L-420.pdf   41 KB
SAES-L-440.pdf   91 KB
SAES-L-450.pdf   101 KB
SAES-L-460.pdf   66 KB
SAES-L-610.pdf   27 KB
SAES-L-810.pdf   152 KB
SAES-L-850.pdf   31 KB
SAES-M-001.pdf   130 KB
SAES-M-005.pdf   76 KB
SAES-M-006.pdf   29 KB
SAES-M-009.pdf   323 KB
SAES-M-100.pdf   97 KB
SAES-N-001.pdf   29 KB
SAES-N-004.pdf   22 KB
SAES-N-100.pdf   60 KB
SAES-N-110.pdf   57 KB
SAES-N-120.pdf   46 KB
SAES-N-130.pdf   23 KB
SAES-N-140.pdf   35 KB
SAES-O-100.pdf   38 KB
SAES-O-101.pdf   54 KB
SAES-O-102.pdf   16 KB
SAES-O-103.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-104.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-105.pdf   18 KB
SAES-O-105A.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-106.pdf   13 KB
SAES-O-107.pdf   17 KB
SAES-O-108.pdf   16 KB
SAES-O-109.pdf   17 KB
SAES-O-110.pdf   16 KB
SAES-O-111.pdf   16 KB
SAES-O-112.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-113.pdf   20 KB
SAES-O-114.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-115.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-116.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-117.pdf   20 KB
SAES-O-118.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-119.pdf   13 KB
SAES-O-120.pdf   19 KB
SAES-O-121.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-122.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-123.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-124.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-125.pdf   14 KB
SAES-O-126.pdf   18 KB
SAES-O-127.pdf   15 KB
SAES-O-128.pdf   14 KB
SAES-P-100.pdf   64 KB
SAES-P-101.pdf   37 KB
SAES-P-103.pdf   152 KB
SAES-P-104.pdf   122 KB
SAES-P-107.pdf   48 KB
SAES-P-111.pdf   73 KB
SAES-P-113.pdf   70 KB
SAES-P-114.pdf   86 KB
SAES-P-116.pdf   99 KB
SAES-P-119.pdf   344 KB
SAES-P-121.pdf   66 KB
SAES-P-123.pdf   61 KB
SAES-P-126.pdf   51 KB
SAES-Q-001.pdf   64 KB
SAES-Q-004.pdf   75 KB
SAES-Q-005.pdf   37 KB
SAES-Q-006.pdf   104 KB
SAES-Q-007.pdf   80 KB
SAES-Q-009.pdf   31 KB
SAES-Q-010.pdf   29 KB
SAES-Q-011.pdf   26 KB
SAES-S-007.pdf   140 KB
SAES-S-010.pdf   58 KB
SAES-S-020.pdf   80 KB
SAES-S-030.pdf   45 KB
SAES-S-040.pdf   75 KB
SAES-S-050.pdf   230 KB
SAES-S-060.pdf   73 KB
SAES-S-070.pdf   69 KB
SAES-T-000.pdf   38 KB
SAES-T-018.PDF   632 KB
SAES-T-151.pdf   66 KB
SAES-T-243.pdf   24 KB
SAES-T-360.pdf   66 KB
SAES-T-435.pdf   47 KB
SAES-T-481.pdf   30 KB
SAES-T-492.pdf   21 KB
SAES-T-500.pdf   280 KB
SAES-T-521.pdf   115 KB
SAES-T-556.pdf   57 KB
SAES-T-603.pdf   96 KB
SAES-T-604.pdf   22 KB
SAES-T-621.pdf   25 KB
SAES-T-624.pdf   85 KB
SAES-T-625.pdf   26 KB
SAES-T-628.pdf   67 KB
SAES-T-629.pdf   36 KB
SAES-T-631.pdf   32 KB
SAES-T-632.pdf   54 KB
SAES-T-633.pdf   47 KB
SAES-T-634.pdf   108 KB
SAES-T-637.pdf   27 KB
SAES-T-744.pdf   21 KB
SAES-T-795.pdf   96 KB
SAES-T-820.pdf   39 KB
SAES-T-830.pdf   48 KB
SAES-T-883.pdf   653 KB
SAES-T-887.pdf   59 KB
SAES-T-903.pdf   62 KB
SAES-T-906.pdf   79 KB
SAES-T-909.pdf   33 KB
SAES-T-911.pdf   186 KB
SAES-T-912.pdf   27 KB
SAES-T-914.pdf   39 KB
SAES-T-916.pdf   611 KB
SAES-T-920.pdf   21 KB
SAES-T-928.pdf   53 KB
SAES-T-938.pdf   384 KB
SAES-W-010.pdf   109 KB
SAES-W-011.pdf   233 KB
SAES-W-012.pdf   275 KB
SAES-W-013.pdf   172 KB
SAES-W-014.pdf   43 KB
SAES-W-015.pdf   169 KB
SAES-W-016.pdf   38 KB
SAES-W-017.pdf   111 KB
SAES-X-300.pdf   54 KB
SAES-X-400.PDF   296 KB
SAES-X-500.pdf   43 KB
SAES-X-600.pdf   202 KB
SAES-X-700.pdf   190 KB
SAES-X-800.pdf   65 KB
SAES-Y-101.pdf   241 KB
SAES-Y-102.pdf   191 KB
SAES-Y-103.pdf   391 KB
SAES-Z-001.pdf   284 KB
SAES-Z-002_LOCKED_BY_BADR.pdf   107 KB
SAES-Z-003.pdf   127 KB
SAES-Z-010.pdf   168 KB
SCD.xls   27 KB
Thumbs.db   980 KB
3)	Aramco Best Pratices Standards
!INDX_SABP.pdf   20 KB
SABP-A-001.pdf   494 KB
SABP-A-002.pdf   580 KB
SABP-A-005.pdf   346 KB
SABP-A-007.pdf   1 MB
SABP-A-008.pdf   1 MB
SABP-A-009.pdf   1 MB
SABP-A-011.pdf   131 KB
SABP-A-012.pdf   587 KB
SABP-A-013.pdf   243 KB
SABP-A-015.pdf   368 KB
SABP-A-016.pdf   879 KB
SABP-F-001.pdf   541 KB
SABP-G-001.pdf   167 KB
SABP-G-002.PDF   233 KB
SABP-G-003.PDF   369 KB
SABP-G-004.pdf   126 KB
SABP-G-005.PDF   294 KB
SABP-G-006.PDF   245 KB
SABP-G-007.PDF   237 KB
SABP-G-008.pdf   3 MB
SABP-G-009.pdf   249 KB
SABP-G-010.pdf   63 KB
SABP-G-012.pdf   127 KB
SABP-K-001.pdf   173 KB
SABP-K-002.pdf   333 KB
SABP-L-001.pdf   46 KB
SABP-L-002.pdf   317 KB
SABP-M-006.pdf   1 MB
SABP-M-007.pdf   363 KB
SABP-P-001.pdf   471 KB
SABP-P-002.pdf   88 KB
SABP-P-003.pdf   1 MB
SABP-P-004.pdf   45 KB
SABP-P-005.pdf   50 KB
SABP-P-006.pdf   1 MB
SABP-P-008.pdf   63 KB
SABP-P-009.pdf   387 KB
SABP-Q-001.pdf   829 KB
SABP-Q-002.PDF   760 KB
SABP-Q-003.PDF   860 KB
SABP-Q-004.PDF   1 MB
SABP-Q-005.PDF   502 KB
SABP-Q-006.pdf   550 KB
SABP-Q-008.PDF   655 KB
SABP-X-001.pdf   75 KB
SABP-Z-001.pdf   155 KB
SABP-Z-030.pdf   201 KB
4)	ASME 2013
ASME B16.1-2010_Gray Iron Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings Classes 25, 125, and 250.pdf   1 MB
ASME B16.11-2011_Forged Fittings, Socket-Welding and Threaded.pdf   350 KB
ASME B16.12-2009_Cast Iron Threaded Drainage Fittings.pdf   1 MB
ASME B16.15-2011_Cast Copper Alloy Threaded Fittings Classes 125 and 250.pdf   382 KB
ASME B16.18-2012_Cast Copper Alloy Solder Joint Pressure Fittings.pdf   531 KB
ASME B16.20-2012_Metallic Gaskets for Pipe Flanges Ring-Joint, Spiral-Wound and Jacketed.pdf   1 MB
ASME B16.21-2011_Nonmetallic Flat Gaskets for Pipe Flanges.pdf   410 KB
ASME B16.22-2012_Wrought Copper and Copper Alloy Solder-Joint Pressure Fittings_not latest.pdf   234 KB
ASME B16.25-2012_Buttwelding Ends.pdf   214 KB
ASME B16.34-2013_Valves Flanged, Threaded and Welding End.pdf   2 MB
ASME B16.48-2010_Line Blanks.pdf   1 MB
ASME B16.5-2013_Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings.pdf   4 MB
ASME B16.9-2012_Factory Made Wrought Buttwelding Fittings.pdf   872 KB
ASME B30.20-2003 Below the hook Lifting Devices.pdf   1 MB
ASME B31.1 2012_Power Piping.pdf   1 MB
ASME B31.3_2012_Process Piping.pdf   3 MB
ASME B31.4 2012_Pipeline Transportation Systems for Liquid and Slurries.pdf   1 MB
ASME B31.5-2013_Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components.pdf   1 MB
ASME B31.8-2012_Gas Transmission and Distribution Piping Systems.pdf   2 MB
ASME BPE-2012_Bioprocessing Equipment.pdf   13 MB
ASME BPVC Code Cases-2013_Boilers and Pressure Vessels.pdf   13 MB
ASME BPVC Section I-2013_Rules for Construction of Power Boilers.pdf   13 MB
ASME BPVC Section II-2013_Materials-Part A-Ferrous Materials Specifications (Vol 1 of 2).pdf   9 MB
ASME BPVC Section II-2013_Materials-Part A-Ferrous Materials Specifications (Vol 2 of 2).pdf   12 MB
ASME BPVC Section II-2013_Materials-Part B-Nonferrous Material Specifications.pdf   10 MB
ASME BPVC Section II-2013_Materials-Part C-Specifications for Welding Rods Electrodes and Filler Metals.pdf   22 MB
ASME BPVC Section II-2013_Materials-Part D-Properties-(Metric).pdf   10 MB
ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components-Division 1-Subsection NB-Class 1 Components.PDF   7 MB
ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components-Division 1-Subsection NC-Class 2 Component.pdf   13 MB
ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components-Division 1-Subsection ND-Class 3 Components.pdf   16 MB
ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components-Division 2-Code for Concrete Containments.pdf   8 MB


ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components-Divison 3-Containments for Transportation & Storage of Spent Nuclear Fuel & High Level Radioactive M.pdf   8 MB
ASME BPVC Section III-2013_Rules for Constructions of Nuclear Facility Components-Subsection NCA-General Requirements for Division 1 and Division 2.pdf   3 MB
ASME BPVC Section IV-2013_Rules for Construction of Heating Boilers.pdf   8 MB
ASME BPVC Section IX-2013_Welding, Brazing, and Fusing Qualifications.pdf   9 MB
ASME BPVC Section V-2013_Nondestructive Examination.pdf   29 MB
ASME BPVC Section VI-2013_Recommended Rules for the Care and Operation of Heating Boilers.pdf   11 MB
ASME BPVC Section VII-2013_Recommended Guidelines for the Care of Power Boilers.pdf   13 MB
ASME BPVC Section VIII-2013_Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels-Division 1.pdf   30 MB
ASME BPVC Section VIII-2013_Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels-Division 2-Alternative Rules.pdf   25 MB
ASME BPVC Section VIII-2013_Rules for Construction of Pressure Vessels-Division 3-Alternative Rules for Construction of High Pressure Vessels.pdf   16 MB
ASME BPVC Section X-2013_Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Pressure Vessels-new.pdf   10 MB
ASME BPVC Section X-2013_Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Pressure Vessels-old.pdf   9 MB
ASME BPVC Section XII-2013_Rules for Construction and Continued Service of Transport Tanks.pdf   10 MB
ASME BTH-1-2008-Design-of-Below-the-Hook-Devices.pdf   1 MB
ASME BTH-12005.pdf   1 MB
ASME PTB-3-2013_Section VIII-Division 2 Example Problem Manual.pdf   6 MB
ASME PTB-4-2013_Section VIII-Division 1 Example Problem Manual.pdf   4 MB
ASME PTB-5-2013_Section VIII-Division 3 Example Problem Manual.pdf   2 MB
ASME PTB-6-2013_Guidelines for Strain Gaging of Pressure Vessels Subjected to External Pressure Loading in the PVHO-1 Standard.pdf   1 MB
5)	ASTM A

ASTM A 370-08a Mechanical Testing of Steel Products.pdf   5 MB
ASTM A193 A193M-07.pdf   300 KB
ASTM A194A194M-07.pdf   252 KB
ASTM A216-07.pdf   77 KB
ASTM A252-98-2002.pdf   47 KB
ASTM A352-A352M-06-1.pdf   92 KB
ASTM A370-07b.pdf   724 KB
ASTM A426A426M-08.pdf   114 KB
ASTM A751-2007.pdf   110 KB
ASTM A775A775M-07.pdf   277 KB
ASTM B 117-2007.pdf   324 KB
ASTM SA106-2007.pdf   164 KB
ASTM_A053.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A20.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A36.pdf   189 KB
ASTM_A36.tif   135 KB
ASTM_A36_1.PDF   189 KB
ASTM_A36_1.tif   135 KB
ASTM_A403.tif   402 KB
ASTM_A405.tif   251 KB
ASTM_A409.pdf   462 KB
ASTM_A414.PDF   190 KB
ASTM_A420.pdf   560 KB
ASTM_A422.tif   106 KB
ASTM_A423.pdf   196 KB
ASTM_A426.PDF   298 KB
ASTM_A430.tif   251 KB
ASTM_A435.PDF   140 KB
ASTM_A437.pdf   199 KB
ASTM_A446.pdf   311 KB
ASTM_A447.PDF   249 KB
ASTM_A449.pdf   396 KB
ASTM_A450.PDF   822 KB
ASTM_A451.PDF   258 KB
ASTM_A452.tif   245 KB
ASTM_A453.pdf   443 KB
ASTM_A463.pdf   326 KB
ASTM_A479.pdf   543 KB
ASTM_A48.pdf   324 KB
ASTM_A487.PDF   282 KB
ASTM_A488.pdf   804 KB
ASTM_A48_1.PDF   324 KB
ASTM_A490.PDF   534 KB
ASTM_A491.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_A494.PDF   369 KB
ASTM_A497.pdf   384 KB
ASTM_A498.pdf   163 KB
ASTM_A500.pdf   430 KB
ASTM_A501.PDF   449 KB
ASTM_A508.pdf   520 KB
ASTM_A511.pdf   618 KB
ASTM_A512.pdf   458 KB
ASTM_A513.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A515.PDF   125 KB
ASTM_A516.pdf   183 KB
ASTM_A517.pdf   351 KB
ASTM_A519.pdf   792 KB
ASTM_A520.pdf   147 KB
ASTM_A522.pdf   311 KB
ASTM_A523.pdf   395 KB
ASTM_A524.pdf   445 KB
ASTM_A525.tif   84 KB
ASTM_A526.tif   77 KB
ASTM_A527.tif   419 KB
ASTM_A53.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A53.tif   986 KB
ASTM_A530.tif   450 KB
ASTM_A537.pdf   161 KB
ASTM_A539.pdf   125 KB
ASTM_A53_1.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_A53_1.tif   986 KB
ASTM_A540.pdf   502 KB
ASTM_A542.PDF   244 KB
ASTM_A553.pdf   211 KB
ASTM_A554.tif   250 KB
ASTM_A557.tif   281 KB
ASTM_A560.PDF   123 KB
ASTM_A563.PDF   475 KB
ASTM_A569.PDF   148 KB
ASTM_A570.PDF   169 KB
ASTM_A572.tif   127 KB
ASTM_A573.pdf   89 KB
ASTM_A578.PDF   401 KB
ASTM_A587.pdf   388 KB
ASTM_A588.pdf   254 KB
ASTM_A589.pdf   576 KB
ASTM_A595.pdf   181 KB
ASTM_A6.PDF   3 MB
ASTM_A6_10 (Page 15 Tolerance).pdf.pdf   4 MB
ASTM_A74.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A74_1.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_A82.pdf   289 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A1xxx
ASTM_A105.PDF   518 KB
ASTM_A106.pdf   798 KB
ASTM_A117.PDF   603 KB
ASTM_A121.PDF   331 KB
ASTM_A123.pdf   619 KB
ASTM_A126.PDF   178 KB
ASTM_A131.pdf   395 KB
ASTM_A134.pdf   307 KB
ASTM_A135.pdf   602 KB
ASTM_A139.PDF   410 KB
ASTM_A153.pdf   223 KB
ASTM_A161.PDF   209 KB
ASTM_A167.pdf   97 KB
ASTM_A176.pdf   103 KB
ASTM_A179.PDF   130 KB
ASTM_A181.PDF   324 KB
ASTM_A182.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_A185.pdf   378 KB
ASTM_A192.pdf   150 KB
ASTM_A193.pdf   833 KB
ASTM_A194.pdf   722 KB
ASTM_A199.tif   133 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A2xxx
ASTM_A200.PDF   235 KB
ASTM_A203.PDF   160 KB
ASTM_A204.PDF   135 KB
ASTM_A209.PDF   184 KB
ASTM_A210.PDF   191 KB
ASTM_A213.PDF   529 KB
ASTM_A214.PDF   133 KB
ASTM_A216.PDF   165 KB
ASTM_A217.pdf   221 KB
ASTM_A226.pdf   175 KB
ASTM_A234.PDF   629 KB
ASTM_A240.pdf   776 KB
ASTM_A242.pdf   137 KB
ASTM_A249.PDF   531 KB
ASTM_A250.pdf   224 KB
ASTM_A252.pdf   357 KB
ASTM_A254.pdf   272 KB
ASTM_A263.pdf   586 KB
ASTM_A264.pdf   585 KB
ASTM_A265.pdf   402 KB
ASTM_A268.PDF   349 KB
ASTM_A269.PDF   362 KB
ASTM_A270.pdf   293 KB
ASTM_A271.PDF   287 KB
ASTM_A276.PDF   305 KB
ASTM_A283.pdf   105 KB
ASTM_A285.pdf   115 KB
ASTM_A296.PDF   163 KB
ASTM_A297.PDF   163 KB
ASTM_A299.pdf   121 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A3xxx
ASTM_A302.pdf   145 KB
ASTM_A307.PDF   409 KB
ASTM_A312.pdf   731 KB
ASTM_A320.PDF   602 KB
ASTM_A325.PDF   560 KB
ASTM_A333.PDF   685 KB
ASTM_A335.tif   463 KB
ASTM_A350.PDF   739 KB
ASTM_A351.pdf   251 KB
ASTM_A352.PDF   352 KB
ASTM_A353.PDF   182 KB
ASTM_A358.PDF   489 KB
ASTM_A369.pdf   289 KB
ASTM_A370.pdf   3 MB
ASTM_A376.pdf   552 KB
ASTM_A381.pdf   319 KB
ASTM_A387.PDF   260 KB
ASTM_A392.pdf   275 KB
ASTM_A394.PDF   472 KB
ASTM_A395.PDF   624 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A4xxx
astma403.tif   402 KB
astma405.tif   251 KB
ASTMA409.PDF   462 KB
astma414.PDF   190 KB
ASTMA420.PDF   560 KB
astma422.tif   106 KB
ASTMA423.PDF   196 KB
astma426.PDF   298 KB
astma430.tif   251 KB
astma435.PDF   140 KB
ASTMA437.PDF   199 KB
astma447.PDF   249 KB
ASTMA449.PDF   396 KB
astma450.PDF   822 KB
astma451.PDF   258 KB
astma452.tif   245 KB
ASTMA453.PDF   443 KB
ASTMA463.PDF   326 KB
ASTMA479.PDF   543 KB
astma487.PDF   282 KB
ASTMA488.PDF   804 KB
astma490.PDF   534 KB
ASTMA491.PDF   252 KB
astma494.PDF   369 KB
ASTMA497.PDF   384 KB
ASTMA498.PDF   163 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A5xxx
ASTMA500.PDF   430 KB
astma501.PDF   449 KB
ASTMA508.PDF   520 KB
ASTMA511.PDF   618 KB
ASTMA512.PDF   458 KB
ASTMA513.PDF   1 MB
astma515.PDF   125 KB
astma516.PDF   183 KB
ASTMA519.PDF   792 KB
ASTMA520.PDF   147 KB
ASTMA522.PDF   311 KB
ASTMA523.PDF   395 KB
ASTMA524.PDF   445 KB
astma530.tif   450 KB
ASTMA537.PDF   161 KB
ASTMA539.PDF   125 KB
ASTMA540.PDF   502 KB
astma542.PDF   244 KB
ASTMA553.PDF   211 KB
astma554.tif   250 KB
astma557.tif   281 KB
astma560.PDF   123 KB
astma563.PDF   475 KB
astma569.PDF   148 KB
astma570.PDF   169 KB
ASTMA572.tif   127 KB
astma573.PDF   89 KB
astma578.PDF   401 KB
ASTMA585.PDF   218 KB
ASTMA587.PDF   388 KB
ASTMA589.PDF   576 KB
ASTMA595.PDF   181 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A6xxx
ASTM_A608.PDF   398 KB
ASTM_A611.PDF   176 KB
ASTM_A612.PDF   118 KB
ASTM_A615.pdf   421 KB
ASTM_A616.PDF   350 KB
ASTM_A617.PDF   359 KB
ASTM_A618.pdf   343 KB
ASTM_A632.pdf   284 KB
ASTM_A633.pdf   179 KB
ASTM_A641.pdf   281 KB
ASTM_A645.pdf   194 KB
ASTM_A660.pdf   282 KB
ASTM_A668.pdf   473 KB
ASTM_A671.pdf   554 KB
ASTM_A672.pdf   485 KB
ASTM_A675.PDF   305 KB
ASTM_A678.PDF   130 KB
ASTM_A688.pdf   467 KB
ASTM_A691.pdf   426 KB
ASTM_A692.tif   94 KB
ASTM_A694.pdf   232 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A7xxx
ASTM_A700.pdf   5 MB
ASTM_A707.pdf   374 KB
ASTM_A709.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_A714.pdf   628 KB
ASTM_A724.pdf   248 KB
ASTM_A727.pdf   374 KB
ASTM_A731.tif   198 KB
ASTM_A733.pdf   255 KB
ASTM_A743.pdf   381 KB
ASTM_A751.pdf   427 KB
ASTM_A758.pdf   427 KB
ASTM_A770.pdf   353 KB
ASTM_A771.pdf   446 KB
ASTM_A774.pdf   336 KB
ASTM_A775.tif   201 KB
ASTM_A778.pdf   303 KB
ASTM_A787.pdf   444 KB
ASTM_A789.pdf   263 KB
ASTM_A790.pdf   500 KB
ASTM_A791.tif   186 KB
ASTM_A795.pdf   477 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A8xxx
ASTM_A803.pdf   468 KB
ASTM_A813.pdf   474 KB
ASTM_A814.pdf   430 KB
ASTM_A815.pdf   527 KB
ASTM_A822.pdf   168 KB
ASTM_A826.pdf   416 KB
ASTM_A836.pdf   283 KB
ASTM_A841.pdf   526 KB
ASTM_A847.pdf   374 KB
ASTM_A851.pdf   226 KB
ASTM_A858.pdf   453 KB
ASTM_A860.pdf   488 KB
ASTM_A865.pdf   218 KB
ASTM_A872.pdf   220 KB
ASTM_A890.PDF   201 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\ASTM\ASTM-A\ASTM-A9xxx
ASTM_A908.pdf   97 KB
6)	ASTM B
ASTM_B111.PDF   580 KB
ASTM_B127.PDF   641 KB
ASTM_B151.pdf   239 KB
ASTM_B16.pdf   222 KB
ASTM_B164.PDF   580 KB
ASTM_B165.PDF   388 KB
ASTM_B167.pdf   427 KB
ASTM_B168.pdf   618 KB
ASTM_B169.pdf   248 KB
ASTM_B171.pdf   373 KB
ASTM_B209.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_B209M.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_B241.pdf   937 KB
ASTM_B265.pdf   551 KB
ASTM_B29.PDF   213 KB
ASTM_B3.PDF   353 KB
ASTM_B348.pdf   448 KB
ASTM_B407.pdf   533 KB
ASTM_B409.pdf   569 KB
ASTM_B418.pdf   169 KB
ASTM_B466.pdf   400 KB
ASTM_B584.pdf   317 KB
ASTM_B68.PDF   398 KB
ASTM_B68m.PDF   397 KB
ASTM_B695.tif   339 KB
ASTM_B8.pdf   546 KB
7)	ASTM C
ASTM_C1064.tif   98 KB
ASTM_C109.pdf   504 KB
ASTM_C117.pdf   244 KB
ASTM_C12.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C123.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C1240.tif   303 KB
ASTM_C128.pdf   354 KB
ASTM_C129.pdf   219 KB
ASTM_C131.pdf   262 KB
ASTM_C133.pdf   435 KB
ASTM_C136.pdf   385 KB
ASTM_C138.pdf   224 KB
ASTM_C139.pdf   117 KB
ASTM_C14.pdf   347 KB
ASTM_C140.pdf   532 KB
ASTM_C143.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C144.pdf   130 KB
ASTM_C150.pdf   324 KB
ASTM_C150.tif   246 KB
ASTM_C155.pdf   77 KB
ASTM_C172.pdf   209 KB
ASTM_C173.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C177.pdf   2 MB
ASTM_C227.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C231.pdf   754 KB
ASTM_C260.pdf   239 KB
ASTM_C270.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C279.pdf   179 KB
ASTM_C289.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C31.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C32.pdf   136 KB
ASTM_C33.pdf   595 KB
ASTM_C33.tif   433 KB
ASTM_C332.pdf   201 KB
ASTM_C361.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C39.pdf   417 KB
ASTM_C39.tif   285 KB
ASTM_C40.tif   92 KB
ASTM_C404.pdf   152 KB
ASTM_C42.pdf   279 KB
ASTM_C425.pdf   192 KB
ASTM_C428.pdf   359 KB
ASTM_C476.pdf   123 KB
ASTM_C494.tif   722 KB
ASTM_C549.pdf   351 KB
ASTM_C55.pdf   230 KB
ASTM_C552.pdf   332 KB
ASTM_C591.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C612.pdf   302 KB
ASTM_C618.tif   136 KB
ASTM_C67.pdf   919 KB
ASTM_C76.pdf   816 KB
ASTM_C76.tif   721 KB
ASTM_C860.pdf   409 KB
ASTM_C862.pdf   446 KB
ASTM_C88.pdf   425 KB
ASTM_C88.tif   296 KB
ASTM_C90.pdf   301 KB
ASTM_C91.pdf   377 KB
ASTM_C94.pdf   844 KB
ASTM_C977.pdf   137 KB
ASTM_C989.tif   278 KB
ASTM_C998.pdf   306 KBSee More: Engineering Standards Collection

----------


## mcburns

Amazing post
I hope I have enough time to download all files
Thank you very much indeed

----------


## khubar

If someone has access to IHS Intraspecs + DVDs Please PM.

----------


## SHEMYY

Great work !!! - thanks !!!

----------


## os12

Dear ch3coohminh,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## ch3coohminh

Update more standards.

7)	ASTM C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8)	ASTM D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9)	ASTM E
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10)	AWS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11)	BP Standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7)	ASTM C
ASTM_C1064.tif   98 KB
ASTM_C109.pdf   504 KB
ASTM_C117.pdf   244 KB
ASTM_C12.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C123.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C1240.tif   303 KB
ASTM_C128.pdf   354 KB
ASTM_C129.pdf   219 KB
ASTM_C131.pdf   262 KB
ASTM_C133.pdf   435 KB
ASTM_C136.pdf   385 KB
ASTM_C138.pdf   224 KB
ASTM_C139.pdf   117 KB
ASTM_C14.pdf   347 KB
ASTM_C140.pdf   532 KB
ASTM_C143.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C144.pdf   130 KB
ASTM_C150.pdf   324 KB
ASTM_C150.tif   246 KB
ASTM_C155.pdf   77 KB
ASTM_C172.pdf   209 KB
ASTM_C173.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C177.pdf   2 MB
ASTM_C227.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C231.pdf   754 KB
ASTM_C260.pdf   239 KB
ASTM_C270.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C279.pdf   179 KB
ASTM_C289.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C31.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C32.pdf   136 KB
ASTM_C33.pdf   595 KB
ASTM_C33.tif   433 KB
ASTM_C332.pdf   201 KB
ASTM_C361.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C39.pdf   417 KB
ASTM_C39.tif   285 KB
ASTM_C40.tif   92 KB
ASTM_C404.pdf   152 KB
ASTM_C42.pdf   279 KB
ASTM_C425.pdf   192 KB
ASTM_C428.pdf   359 KB
ASTM_C476.pdf   123 KB
ASTM_C494.tif   722 KB
ASTM_C549.pdf   351 KB
ASTM_C55.pdf   230 KB
ASTM_C552.pdf   332 KB
ASTM_C591.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C612.pdf   302 KB
ASTM_C618.tif   136 KB
ASTM_C67.pdf   919 KB
ASTM_C76.pdf   816 KB
ASTM_C76.tif   721 KB
ASTM_C860.pdf   409 KB
ASTM_C862.pdf   446 KB
ASTM_C88.pdf   425 KB
ASTM_C88.tif   296 KB
ASTM_C90.pdf   301 KB
ASTM_C91.pdf   377 KB
ASTM_C94.pdf   844 KB
ASTM_C977.pdf   137 KB
ASTM_C989.tif   278 KB
ASTM_C998.pdf   306 KB

8)	ASTM D
ASTM_D1047.PDF   100 KB
ASTM_D1067.PDF   546 KB
ASTM_D1073.PDF   130 KB
ASTM_D1125.PDF   643 KB
ASTM_D1126.PDF   240 KB
ASTM_D113.PDF   163 KB
ASTM_D1140.PDF   225 KB
ASTM_D1143.PDF   917 KB
ASTM_D117.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D1188.PDF   250 KB
ASTM_D1190.PDF   216 KB
ASTM_D1194.PDF   198 KB
ASTM_D1195.PDF   194 KB
ASTM_D1196.PDF   187 KB
ASTM_D1241.PDF   179 KB
ASTM_D1248.PDF   563 KB
ASTM_D1250.PDF   166 KB
ASTM_D1293.pdf   804 KB
ASTM_D140-93.PDF   379 KB
ASTM_D140.PDF   346 KB
ASTM_D1452.PDF   189 KB
ASTM_D1556.PDF   564 KB
ASTM_D1557.PDF   663 KB
ASTM_D1558.PDF   180 KB
ASTM_D1559.tif   317 KB
ASTM_D1586.PDF   354 KB
ASTM_D1587.PDF   204 KB
ASTM_D1599.PDF   223 KB
ASTM_D1623.tif   196 KB
ASTM_D1653.PDF   358 KB
ASTM_D1754.PDF   392 KB
ASTM_D1854.PDF   224 KB
ASTM_D1869.PDF   248 KB
ASTM_D1883.PDF   527 KB
ASTM_D1889.pdf   469 KB
ASTM_D1933.PDF   98 KB
ASTM_D2000.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D2026.PDF   71 KB
ASTM_D2027.PDF   81 KB
ASTM_D2028.PDF   78 KB
ASTM_D2035.PDF   236 KB
ASTM_D2041.PDF   540 KB
ASTM_D2042.PDF   254 KB
ASTM_D2105.PDF   380 KB
ASTM_D2113.PDF   375 KB
ASTM_D2122.pdf   523 KB
ASTM_D2166.PDF   345 KB
ASTM_D2167.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D2168.PDF   346 KB
ASTM_D2171.tif   417 KB
ASTM_D2172.PDF   806 KB
ASTM_D2187.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D2216.PDF   331 KB
ASTM_D2217.PDF   250 KB
ASTM_D2310.PDF   237 KB
ASTM_D2399.PDF   193 KB
ASTM_D2419.PDF   884 KB
ASTM_D242.pdf   67 KB
ASTM_D2434.PDF   381 KB
ASTM_D2435.PDF   932 KB
ASTM_D2487.PDF   804 KB
ASTM_D2488.PDF   997 KB
ASTM_D2489.PDF   113 KB
ASTM_D2559.PDF   448 KB
ASTM_D2573.PDF   216 KB
ASTM_D2729.PDF   323 KB
ASTM_D2842.pdf   645 KB
ASTM_D2844.PDF   647 KB
ASTM_D2850.PDF   541 KB
ASTM_D2863.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D2922.PDF   419 KB
ASTM_D2937.PDF   344 KB
ASTM_D2944.PDF   78 KB
ASTM_D2974.PDF   202 KB
ASTM_D2977.PDF   103 KB
ASTM_D3017.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D3035.PDF   622 KB
ASTM_D3155.PDF   277 KB
ASTM_D3276.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D3282.PDF   388 KB
ASTM_D3299.PDF   955 KB
ASTM_D3385.PDF   515 KB
ASTM_D3441.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D3550.PDF   217 KB
ASTM_D3551.PDF   105 KB
ASTM_D3668.PDF   423 KB
ASTM_D3877.PDF   390 KB
ASTM_D4015.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D4083.PDF   349 KB
ASTM_D4186.PDF   473 KB
ASTM_D420.pdf   670 KB
ASTM_D421.pdf   170 KB
ASTM_D4219.PDF   179 KB
ASTM_D422.pdf   599 KB
ASTM_D4220.PDF   459 KB
ASTM_D4221.PDF   221 KB
ASTM_D4223.PDF   376 KB
ASTM_D425.pdf   297 KB
ASTM_D4253.PDF   919 KB
ASTM_D4254.PDF   539 KB
ASTM_D427.pdf   272 KB
ASTM_D4318.PDF   991 KB
ASTM_D4320.PDF   248 KB
ASTM_D4354.PDF   238 KB
ASTM_D4373.PDF   186 KB
ASTM_D4404.PDF   412 KB
ASTM_D4417.pdf   258 KB
ASTM_D4428.PDF   748 KB
ASTM_D4429.PDF   458 KB
ASTM_D451.pdf   129 KB
ASTM_D4531.PDF   161 KB
ASTM_D4542.PDF   278 KB
ASTM_D4544.PDF   126 KB
ASTM_D4546.PDF   594 KB
ASTM_D4564.PDF   540 KB
ASTM_D4609.PDF   351 KB
ASTM_D4611.PDF   301 KB
ASTM_D4647.PDF   899 KB
ASTM_D4648.PDF   364 KB
ASTM_D4718.PDF   231 KB
ASTM_D4719.PDF   602 KB
ASTM_D4753.PDF   389 KB
ASTM_D4767.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D4829.PDF   274 KB
ASTM_D4914.PDF   984 KB
ASTM_D4943.PDF   333 KB
ASTM_D4972.PDF   217 KB
ASTM_D5030.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D513.pdf   548 KB
ASTM_D546.tif   89 KB
ASTM_D585.pdf   407 KB
ASTM_D5878.PDF   669 KB
ASTM_D638.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D653.PDF   3 MB
ASTM_D693.PDF   140 KB
ASTM_D698.PDF   693 KB
ASTM_D729.PDF   269 KB
ASTM_D75.pdf   353 KB
ASTM_D756.PDF   369 KB
ASTM_D790.PDF   689 KB
ASTM_D792.pdf   388 KB
ASTM_D854.PDF   328 KB
ASTM_D859.pdf   291 KB
ASTM_D946.PDF   88 KB
ASTM_D946.tif   56 KB
ASTM_D979.PDF   225 KB
9)	ASTM E
ASTM_E11.pdf   320 KB
ASTM_E1195.PDF   556 KB
ASTM_E125.pdf   135 KB
ASTM_E142.pdf   194 KB
ASTM_E162.pdf   745 KB
ASTM_E165.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E1739.PDF   4 MB
ASTM_E186.pdf   215 KB
ASTM_E1943.PDF   3 MB
ASTM_E208.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E21.pdf   728 KB
ASTM_E23.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E230.pdf   8 MB
ASTM_E29.pdf   367 KB
ASTM_E423.pdf   803 KB
ASTM_E433.PDF   685 KB
ASTM_E446.PDF   260 KB
ASTM_E447.pdf   253 KB
ASTM_E491.pdf   3 MB
ASTM_E492.pdf   797 KB
ASTM_E527.pdf   394 KB
ASTM_E546.pdf   470 KB
ASTM_E8.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E84.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E92.pdf   590 KB
ASTM_E94.pdf   848 KB
ASTM_E96.pdf   718 KB
10)	AWS
ASME D1.1.pdf   9 MB
AWS 2.4.pdf   2 MB
AWS 5.1.pdf   615 KB
AWS 5.11.pdf   738 KB
AWS 5.14.pdf   371 KB
AWS 5.17.pdf   542 KB
AWS 5.18.pdf   436 KB
AWS 5.28.pdf   523 KB
AWS 5.4.pdf   777 KB
AWS 5.5.pdf   787 KB
AWS 5.9.pdf   368 KB
AWS A5.28-2005.pdf   525 KB
AWS B1-11.PDF   1 MB
AWS D1.1 2009 ERTA.pdf   226 KB
AWS D1.1,Structural Welding Code - Steel.pdf   9 MB
AWS D1.2 2008.pdf   3 MB
AWS D9.1-2006.pdf   719 KB
AWSD_1.1(4).pdf   5 MB
AWS_A4-2.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-1.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-11.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-14.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-17.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-20.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-22.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-24.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-4.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-5.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-9.pdf   2 MB
AWS_D1-1.tif   16 MB
AWS_D1.1(1).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.1(2).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.1(3).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.5(1).PDF   5 MB
AWS_D1.5(2).PDF   7 MB
D1.1_2000_Section2_Design.pdf   853 KB
shieldinggases A5.32.pdf   89 KB

11)	BP Standard
AC004798   919 B
Analysis Of Spans For Submerged Pipelines.pdf   199 KB
AUTORUN.INF   48 B
CODEX HELP.PDF   108 KB
CODEX MAIN MENU.PDF   24 KB
CODEX.ICO   766 B
CODEX.LOG   16 KB
CODEX.PDX   928 B
Design Of Pipeline Pig Trap Systems.pdf   247 KB
EXTERNAL STANDARDS ORGANISATIONS.PDF   62 KB
GOCODEX.EXE   216 KB
GS102-1.PDF   13 KB
GS102-2.PDF   13 KB
GS104-1.PDF   13 KB
GS106-1.PDF   282 KB
GS106-2.PDF   315 KB
GS106-3.PDF   13 KB
GS106-4.PDF   147 KB
GS106-5.PDF   51 KB
GS108-1.PDF   13 KB
GS110-1.PDF   52 KB
GS112-1.PDF   13 KB
GS112-10.PDF   189 KB
GS112-11.PDF   140 KB
GS112-12.PDF   114 KB
GS112-13.PDF   13 KB
GS112-14.PDF   13 KB
GS112-15.PDF   141 KB
GS112-16.PDF   181 KB
GS112-17.PDF   71 KB
GS112-2.PDF   111 KB
GS112-3.PDF   120 KB
GS112-4.PDF   162 KB
GS112-5.PDF   202 KB
GS112-6.PDF   138 KB
GS112-7.PDF   13 KB
GS112-8.PDF   186 KB
GS112-9.PDF   220 KB
GS114-1.PDF   89 KB
GS114-2.PDF   58 KB
GS114-3.PDF   68 KB
GS114-4.PDF   62 KB
GS114-5.PDF   72 KB
GS114-6.PDF   62 KB
GS114-7.PDF   61 KB
GS114-8.PDF   72 KB
GS114-9.PDF   133 KB
GS118-1.PDF   168 KB
GS118-10.PDF   13 KB
GS118-3.PDF   64 KB
GS118-4.PDF   62 KB
GS118-5.PDF   189 KB
GS118-6.PDF   13 KB
GS118-7.PDF   182 KB
GS118-8.PDF   166 KB
GS118-9.PDF   13 KB
GS120-2.PDF   13 KB
GS122-1.PDF   422 KB
GS122-2.PDF   92 KB
GS122-3.PDF   104 KB
GS124-1.PDF   46 KB
GS124-2.PDF   110 KB
GS124-3.PDF   138 KB
GS124-4.PDF   110 KB
GS126-1.PDF   257 KB
GS126-2.PDF   206 KB
GS126-5.PDF   118 KB
GS128-1.PDF   44 KB
GS128-2.PDF   13 KB
GS130-1.PDF   181 KB
GS130-10.PDF   79 KB
GS130-11.PDF   83 KB
GS130-12.PDF   83 KB
GS130-2.PDF   252 KB
GS130-3.PDF   57 KB
GS130-4.PDF   13 KB
GS130-5.PDF   160 KB
GS130-6.PDF   153 KB
GS130-8.PDF   77 KB
GS130-9.PDF   67 KB
GS132-1.PDF   13 KB
GS132-2.PDF   13 KB
GS134-1.PDF   186 KB
GS134-10.PDF   120 KB
GS134-12.PDF   160 KB
GS134-13.PDF   58 KB
GS134-14.PDF   13 KB
GS134-2.PDF   12 KB
GS134-3.PDF   131 KB
GS134-4.PDF   164 KB
GS134-5.PDF   252 KB
GS134-6.PDF   156 KB
GS134-7.PDF   245 KB
GS134-8.PDF   89 KB
GS134-9.PDF   126 KB
GS136-1.PDF   317 KB
GS136-2.PDF   63 KB
GS138-1.PDF   12 KB
GS138-3.PDF   371 KB
GS138-4.PDF   13 KB
GS138-5.PDF   13 KB
GS140-1.PDF   67 KB
GS140-2.PDF   49 KB
GS140-3.PDF   53 KB
GS142-1.PDF   245 KB
GS142-10.PDF   13 KB
GS142-11.PDF   13 KB
GS142-12.PDF   13 KB
GS142-13.PDF   13 KB
GS142-2.PDF   132 KB
GS142-3.PDF   154 KB
GS142-4.PDF   106 KB
GS142-5.PDF   113 KB
GS142-6.PDF   13 KB
GS142-7.PDF   99 KB
GS142-8.PDF   13 KB
GS142-9.PDF   13 KB
GS143-1.PDF   74 KB
GS144-1.PDF   13 KB
GS146-1.PDF   138 KB
GS146-2.PDF   287 KB
GS146-3.PDF   13 KB
GS146-4.PDF   13 KB
GS146-5.PDF   13 KB
GS146-6.PDF   13 KB
GS152-1.PDF   13 KB
GS156-1.PDF   84 KB
GS156-2.PDF   13 KB
GS156-3.PDF   183 KB
GS156-4.PDF   128 KB
GS156-5.PDF   13 KB
GS156-6.PDF   13 KB
GS158-1.PDF   147 KB
GS158-2.PDF   13 KB
GS158-3.PDF   183 KB
GS158-4.PDF   193 KB
GS160-1.PDF   135 KB
GS162-1.PDF   118 KB
GS162-2.PDF   12 KB
GS162-3.PDF   12 KB
GS162-4.PDF   12 KB
GS162-5.PDF   13 KB
GS162-6.PDF   13 KB
INTROVOL98.PDF   160 KB
MSVBVM50.DLL   1 MB
Offshore Pipeline Design.pdf   150 KB
Pipeline Engineering.PDF   273 KB
QSL.PDF   207 KB
RP12-1.PDF   39 KB
RP12-10.PDF   13 KB
RP12-11.PDF   128 KB
RP12-12.PDF   94 KB
RP12-13.PDF   182 KB
RP12-14.PDF   13 KB
RP12-15.PDF   13 KB
RP12-16.PDF   380 KB
RP12-17.PDF   13 KB
RP12-18.PDF   75 KB
RP12-19.PDF   13 KB
RP12-2.PDF   113 KB
RP12-3.PDF   283 KB
RP12-4.PDF   235 KB
RP12-5.PDF   99 KB
RP12-6.PDF   61 KB
RP12-7.PDF   100 KB
RP12-9.PDF   13 KB
RP14-2.PDF   637 KB
RP22-1.PDF   295 KB
RP24-1.PDF   537 KB
RP24-2.PDF   488 KB
RP26-1.PDF   214 KB
RP30-1.PDF   796 KB
RP30-10.PDF   149 KB
RP30-11.PDF   147 KB
RP30-12.PDF   148 KB
RP30-2.PDF   1 MB
RP30-3.PDF   181 KB
RP30-4.PDF   453 KB
RP30-5.PDF   318 KB
RP30-6.PDF   166 KB
RP30-7.PDF   90 KB
RP30-8.PDF   291 KB
RP30-9.PDF   51 KB
RP32-1.PDF   1 MB
RP32-2.PDF   282 KB
RP32-3.PDF   200 KB
RP32-4.PDF   731 KB
RP32-5.PDF   144 KB
RP32-6.PDF   115 KB
RP34-1.PDF   161 KB
RP38-1.PDF   13 KB
RP38-3.PDF   197 KB
RP4-1.PDF   353 KB
RP4-3.PDF   327 KB
RP4-4.PDF   13 KB
RP4-6.PDF   128 KB
RP42-1.PDF   625 KB
RP42-2.PDF   110 KB
RP43-1.PDF   203 KB
RP44-11.pdf   312 KB
SUBJECT 04.PDF   43 KB
SUBJECT 62.PDF   35 KB
SUBJECT INDEX.PDF   59 KB
Upheaval Buckling Of Pipelines.pdf   258 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Electrical
New FE-02.doc   51 KB
New FE-03.doc   57 KB
New FE-05.doc   53 KB
New FE-06.doc   53 KB
New FE-07.doc   59 KB
New FE-08.doc   62 KB
New FE-09.doc   51 KB
New FE-10.doc   52 KB
New FE-11.doc   49 KB
New FE-12.doc   50 KB
New FE-13.doc   51 KB
New FE-15.doc   53 KB
new FE-16.doc   57 KB
new FE-17.doc   50 KB
New FE-19.doc   48 KB
New FE-21.doc   51 KB
New FE-22.doc   67 KB
New FE-24.doc   51 KB
New FE-25.doc   50 KB
New FE-26.doc   98 KB
New FE-28.doc   57 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Inst
New FI-01.doc   50 KB
New FT-01.doc   48 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Mech
New FH-01.doc   51 KB
New FH-02.doc   51 KB
New FM-01.doc   51 KB
New FM-02.doc   50 KB
New FM-04.doc   51 KB
New FM-05.doc   50 KB
New FM-09.doc   49 KB
New FM-10.doc   50 KB
New FM-11.doc   50 KB
New FM-12.doc   50 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Process
FP03.DOC   51 KB
FP04.DOC   51 KB
New FP-01.doc   50 KB
New FP-02.doc   49 KB
New FP-03.doc   49 KB
New FP-09.doc   47 KB

----------


## ch3coohminh

Update more standards.

7)	ASTM C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8)	ASTM D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9)	ASTM E
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10)	AWS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
11)	BP Standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7)	ASTM C
ASTM_C1064.tif   98 KB
ASTM_C109.pdf   504 KB
ASTM_C117.pdf   244 KB
ASTM_C12.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C123.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C1240.tif   303 KB
ASTM_C128.pdf   354 KB
ASTM_C129.pdf   219 KB
ASTM_C131.pdf   262 KB
ASTM_C133.pdf   435 KB
ASTM_C136.pdf   385 KB
ASTM_C138.pdf   224 KB
ASTM_C139.pdf   117 KB
ASTM_C14.pdf   347 KB
ASTM_C140.pdf   532 KB
ASTM_C143.tif   128 KB
ASTM_C144.pdf   130 KB
ASTM_C150.pdf   324 KB
ASTM_C150.tif   246 KB
ASTM_C155.pdf   77 KB
ASTM_C172.pdf   209 KB
ASTM_C173.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C177.pdf   2 MB
ASTM_C227.pdf   466 KB
ASTM_C231.pdf   754 KB
ASTM_C260.pdf   239 KB
ASTM_C270.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C279.pdf   179 KB
ASTM_C289.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C31.pdf   479 KB
ASTM_C32.pdf   136 KB
ASTM_C33.pdf   595 KB
ASTM_C33.tif   433 KB
ASTM_C332.pdf   201 KB
ASTM_C361.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_C39.pdf   417 KB
ASTM_C39.tif   285 KB
ASTM_C40.tif   92 KB
ASTM_C404.pdf   152 KB
ASTM_C42.pdf   279 KB
ASTM_C425.pdf   192 KB
ASTM_C428.pdf   359 KB
ASTM_C476.pdf   123 KB
ASTM_C494.tif   722 KB
ASTM_C549.pdf   351 KB
ASTM_C55.pdf   230 KB
ASTM_C552.pdf   332 KB
ASTM_C591.pdf   252 KB
ASTM_C612.pdf   302 KB
ASTM_C618.tif   136 KB
ASTM_C67.pdf   919 KB
ASTM_C76.pdf   816 KB
ASTM_C76.tif   721 KB
ASTM_C860.pdf   409 KB
ASTM_C862.pdf   446 KB
ASTM_C88.pdf   425 KB
ASTM_C88.tif   296 KB
ASTM_C90.pdf   301 KB
ASTM_C91.pdf   377 KB
ASTM_C94.pdf   844 KB
ASTM_C977.pdf   137 KB
ASTM_C989.tif   278 KB
ASTM_C998.pdf   306 KB

8)	ASTM D
ASTM_D1047.PDF   100 KB
ASTM_D1067.PDF   546 KB
ASTM_D1073.PDF   130 KB
ASTM_D1125.PDF   643 KB
ASTM_D1126.PDF   240 KB
ASTM_D113.PDF   163 KB
ASTM_D1140.PDF   225 KB
ASTM_D1143.PDF   917 KB
ASTM_D117.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D1188.PDF   250 KB
ASTM_D1190.PDF   216 KB
ASTM_D1194.PDF   198 KB
ASTM_D1195.PDF   194 KB
ASTM_D1196.PDF   187 KB
ASTM_D1241.PDF   179 KB
ASTM_D1248.PDF   563 KB
ASTM_D1250.PDF   166 KB
ASTM_D1293.pdf   804 KB
ASTM_D140-93.PDF   379 KB
ASTM_D140.PDF   346 KB
ASTM_D1452.PDF   189 KB
ASTM_D1556.PDF   564 KB
ASTM_D1557.PDF   663 KB
ASTM_D1558.PDF   180 KB
ASTM_D1559.tif   317 KB
ASTM_D1586.PDF   354 KB
ASTM_D1587.PDF   204 KB
ASTM_D1599.PDF   223 KB
ASTM_D1623.tif   196 KB
ASTM_D1653.PDF   358 KB
ASTM_D1754.PDF   392 KB
ASTM_D1854.PDF   224 KB
ASTM_D1869.PDF   248 KB
ASTM_D1883.PDF   527 KB
ASTM_D1889.pdf   469 KB
ASTM_D1933.PDF   98 KB
ASTM_D2000.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D2026.PDF   71 KB
ASTM_D2027.PDF   81 KB
ASTM_D2028.PDF   78 KB
ASTM_D2035.PDF   236 KB
ASTM_D2041.PDF   540 KB
ASTM_D2042.PDF   254 KB
ASTM_D2105.PDF   380 KB
ASTM_D2113.PDF   375 KB
ASTM_D2122.pdf   523 KB
ASTM_D2166.PDF   345 KB
ASTM_D2167.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D2168.PDF   346 KB
ASTM_D2171.tif   417 KB
ASTM_D2172.PDF   806 KB
ASTM_D2187.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D2216.PDF   331 KB
ASTM_D2217.PDF   250 KB
ASTM_D2310.PDF   237 KB
ASTM_D2399.PDF   193 KB
ASTM_D2419.PDF   884 KB
ASTM_D242.pdf   67 KB
ASTM_D2434.PDF   381 KB
ASTM_D2435.PDF   932 KB
ASTM_D2487.PDF   804 KB
ASTM_D2488.PDF   997 KB
ASTM_D2489.PDF   113 KB
ASTM_D2559.PDF   448 KB
ASTM_D2573.PDF   216 KB
ASTM_D2729.PDF   323 KB
ASTM_D2842.pdf   645 KB
ASTM_D2844.PDF   647 KB
ASTM_D2850.PDF   541 KB
ASTM_D2863.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D2922.PDF   419 KB
ASTM_D2937.PDF   344 KB
ASTM_D2944.PDF   78 KB
ASTM_D2974.PDF   202 KB
ASTM_D2977.PDF   103 KB
ASTM_D3017.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D3035.PDF   622 KB
ASTM_D3155.PDF   277 KB
ASTM_D3276.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D3282.PDF   388 KB
ASTM_D3299.PDF   955 KB
ASTM_D3385.PDF   515 KB
ASTM_D3441.PDF   434 KB
ASTM_D3550.PDF   217 KB
ASTM_D3551.PDF   105 KB
ASTM_D3668.PDF   423 KB
ASTM_D3877.PDF   390 KB
ASTM_D4015.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D4083.PDF   349 KB
ASTM_D4186.PDF   473 KB
ASTM_D420.pdf   670 KB
ASTM_D421.pdf   170 KB
ASTM_D4219.PDF   179 KB
ASTM_D422.pdf   599 KB
ASTM_D4220.PDF   459 KB
ASTM_D4221.PDF   221 KB
ASTM_D4223.PDF   376 KB
ASTM_D425.pdf   297 KB
ASTM_D4253.PDF   919 KB
ASTM_D4254.PDF   539 KB
ASTM_D427.pdf   272 KB
ASTM_D4318.PDF   991 KB
ASTM_D4320.PDF   248 KB
ASTM_D4354.PDF   238 KB
ASTM_D4373.PDF   186 KB
ASTM_D4404.PDF   412 KB
ASTM_D4417.pdf   258 KB
ASTM_D4428.PDF   748 KB
ASTM_D4429.PDF   458 KB
ASTM_D451.pdf   129 KB
ASTM_D4531.PDF   161 KB
ASTM_D4542.PDF   278 KB
ASTM_D4544.PDF   126 KB
ASTM_D4546.PDF   594 KB
ASTM_D4564.PDF   540 KB
ASTM_D4609.PDF   351 KB
ASTM_D4611.PDF   301 KB
ASTM_D4647.PDF   899 KB
ASTM_D4648.PDF   364 KB
ASTM_D4718.PDF   231 KB
ASTM_D4719.PDF   602 KB
ASTM_D4753.PDF   389 KB
ASTM_D4767.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D4829.PDF   274 KB
ASTM_D4914.PDF   984 KB
ASTM_D4943.PDF   333 KB
ASTM_D4972.PDF   217 KB
ASTM_D5030.PDF   1 MB
ASTM_D513.pdf   548 KB
ASTM_D546.tif   89 KB
ASTM_D585.pdf   407 KB
ASTM_D5878.PDF   669 KB
ASTM_D638.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_D653.PDF   3 MB
ASTM_D693.PDF   140 KB
ASTM_D698.PDF   693 KB
ASTM_D729.PDF   269 KB
ASTM_D75.pdf   353 KB
ASTM_D756.PDF   369 KB
ASTM_D790.PDF   689 KB
ASTM_D792.pdf   388 KB
ASTM_D854.PDF   328 KB
ASTM_D859.pdf   291 KB
ASTM_D946.PDF   88 KB
ASTM_D946.tif   56 KB
ASTM_D979.PDF   225 KB
9)	ASTM E
ASTM_E11.pdf   320 KB
ASTM_E1195.PDF   556 KB
ASTM_E125.pdf   135 KB
ASTM_E142.pdf   194 KB
ASTM_E162.pdf   745 KB
ASTM_E165.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E1739.PDF   4 MB
ASTM_E186.pdf   215 KB
ASTM_E1943.PDF   3 MB
ASTM_E208.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E21.pdf   728 KB
ASTM_E23.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E230.pdf   8 MB
ASTM_E29.pdf   367 KB
ASTM_E423.pdf   803 KB
ASTM_E433.PDF   685 KB
ASTM_E446.PDF   260 KB
ASTM_E447.pdf   253 KB
ASTM_E491.pdf   3 MB
ASTM_E492.pdf   797 KB
ASTM_E527.pdf   394 KB
ASTM_E546.pdf   470 KB
ASTM_E8.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E84.pdf   1 MB
ASTM_E92.pdf   590 KB
ASTM_E94.pdf   848 KB
ASTM_E96.pdf   718 KB
10)	AWS
ASME D1.1.pdf   9 MB
AWS 2.4.pdf   2 MB
AWS 5.1.pdf   615 KB
AWS 5.11.pdf   738 KB
AWS 5.14.pdf   371 KB
AWS 5.17.pdf   542 KB
AWS 5.18.pdf   436 KB
AWS 5.28.pdf   523 KB
AWS 5.4.pdf   777 KB
AWS 5.5.pdf   787 KB
AWS 5.9.pdf   368 KB
AWS A5.28-2005.pdf   525 KB
AWS B1-11.PDF   1 MB
AWS D1.1 2009 ERTA.pdf   226 KB
AWS D1.1,Structural Welding Code - Steel.pdf   9 MB
AWS D1.2 2008.pdf   3 MB
AWS D9.1-2006.pdf   719 KB
AWSD_1.1(4).pdf   5 MB
AWS_A4-2.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-1.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-11.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-14.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-17.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-20.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-22.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-24.pdf   1 MB
AWS_A5-4.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-5.pdf   2 MB
AWS_A5-9.pdf   2 MB
AWS_D1-1.tif   16 MB
AWS_D1.1(1).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.1(2).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.1(3).pdf   7 MB
AWS_D1.5(1).PDF   5 MB
AWS_D1.5(2).PDF   7 MB
D1.1_2000_Section2_Design.pdf   853 KB
shieldinggases A5.32.pdf   89 KB

11)	BP Standard
AC004798   919 B
Analysis Of Spans For Submerged Pipelines.pdf   199 KB
AUTORUN.INF   48 B
CODEX HELP.PDF   108 KB
CODEX MAIN MENU.PDF   24 KB
CODEX.ICO   766 B
CODEX.LOG   16 KB
CODEX.PDX   928 B
Design Of Pipeline Pig Trap Systems.pdf   247 KB
EXTERNAL STANDARDS ORGANISATIONS.PDF   62 KB
GOCODEX.EXE   216 KB
GS102-1.PDF   13 KB
GS102-2.PDF   13 KB
GS104-1.PDF   13 KB
GS106-1.PDF   282 KB
GS106-2.PDF   315 KB
GS106-3.PDF   13 KB
GS106-4.PDF   147 KB
GS106-5.PDF   51 KB
GS108-1.PDF   13 KB
GS110-1.PDF   52 KB
GS112-1.PDF   13 KB
GS112-10.PDF   189 KB
GS112-11.PDF   140 KB
GS112-12.PDF   114 KB
GS112-13.PDF   13 KB
GS112-14.PDF   13 KB
GS112-15.PDF   141 KB
GS112-16.PDF   181 KB
GS112-17.PDF   71 KB
GS112-2.PDF   111 KB
GS112-3.PDF   120 KB
GS112-4.PDF   162 KB
GS112-5.PDF   202 KB
GS112-6.PDF   138 KB
GS112-7.PDF   13 KB
GS112-8.PDF   186 KB
GS112-9.PDF   220 KB
GS114-1.PDF   89 KB
GS114-2.PDF   58 KB
GS114-3.PDF   68 KB
GS114-4.PDF   62 KB
GS114-5.PDF   72 KB
GS114-6.PDF   62 KB
GS114-7.PDF   61 KB
GS114-8.PDF   72 KB
GS114-9.PDF   133 KB
GS118-1.PDF   168 KB
GS118-10.PDF   13 KB
GS118-3.PDF   64 KB
GS118-4.PDF   62 KB
GS118-5.PDF   189 KB
GS118-6.PDF   13 KB
GS118-7.PDF   182 KB
GS118-8.PDF   166 KB
GS118-9.PDF   13 KB
GS120-2.PDF   13 KB
GS122-1.PDF   422 KB
GS122-2.PDF   92 KB
GS122-3.PDF   104 KB
GS124-1.PDF   46 KB
GS124-2.PDF   110 KB
GS124-3.PDF   138 KB
GS124-4.PDF   110 KB
GS126-1.PDF   257 KB
GS126-2.PDF   206 KB
GS126-5.PDF   118 KB
GS128-1.PDF   44 KB
GS128-2.PDF   13 KB
GS130-1.PDF   181 KB
GS130-10.PDF   79 KB
GS130-11.PDF   83 KB
GS130-12.PDF   83 KB
GS130-2.PDF   252 KB
GS130-3.PDF   57 KB
GS130-4.PDF   13 KB
GS130-5.PDF   160 KB
GS130-6.PDF   153 KB
GS130-8.PDF   77 KB
GS130-9.PDF   67 KB
GS132-1.PDF   13 KB
GS132-2.PDF   13 KB
GS134-1.PDF   186 KB
GS134-10.PDF   120 KB
GS134-12.PDF   160 KB
GS134-13.PDF   58 KB
GS134-14.PDF   13 KB
GS134-2.PDF   12 KB
GS134-3.PDF   131 KB
GS134-4.PDF   164 KB
GS134-5.PDF   252 KB
GS134-6.PDF   156 KB
GS134-7.PDF   245 KB
GS134-8.PDF   89 KB
GS134-9.PDF   126 KB
GS136-1.PDF   317 KB
GS136-2.PDF   63 KB
GS138-1.PDF   12 KB
GS138-3.PDF   371 KB
GS138-4.PDF   13 KB
GS138-5.PDF   13 KB
GS140-1.PDF   67 KB
GS140-2.PDF   49 KB
GS140-3.PDF   53 KB
GS142-1.PDF   245 KB
GS142-10.PDF   13 KB
GS142-11.PDF   13 KB
GS142-12.PDF   13 KB
GS142-13.PDF   13 KB
GS142-2.PDF   132 KB
GS142-3.PDF   154 KB
GS142-4.PDF   106 KB
GS142-5.PDF   113 KB
GS142-6.PDF   13 KB
GS142-7.PDF   99 KB
GS142-8.PDF   13 KB
GS142-9.PDF   13 KB
GS143-1.PDF   74 KB
GS144-1.PDF   13 KB
GS146-1.PDF   138 KB
GS146-2.PDF   287 KB
GS146-3.PDF   13 KB
GS146-4.PDF   13 KB
GS146-5.PDF   13 KB
GS146-6.PDF   13 KB
GS152-1.PDF   13 KB
GS156-1.PDF   84 KB
GS156-2.PDF   13 KB
GS156-3.PDF   183 KB
GS156-4.PDF   128 KB
GS156-5.PDF   13 KB
GS156-6.PDF   13 KB
GS158-1.PDF   147 KB
GS158-2.PDF   13 KB
GS158-3.PDF   183 KB
GS158-4.PDF   193 KB
GS160-1.PDF   135 KB
GS162-1.PDF   118 KB
GS162-2.PDF   12 KB
GS162-3.PDF   12 KB
GS162-4.PDF   12 KB
GS162-5.PDF   13 KB
GS162-6.PDF   13 KB
INTROVOL98.PDF   160 KB
MSVBVM50.DLL   1 MB
Offshore Pipeline Design.pdf   150 KB
Pipeline Engineering.PDF   273 KB
QSL.PDF   207 KB
RP12-1.PDF   39 KB
RP12-10.PDF   13 KB
RP12-11.PDF   128 KB
RP12-12.PDF   94 KB
RP12-13.PDF   182 KB
RP12-14.PDF   13 KB
RP12-15.PDF   13 KB
RP12-16.PDF   380 KB
RP12-17.PDF   13 KB
RP12-18.PDF   75 KB
RP12-19.PDF   13 KB
RP12-2.PDF   113 KB
RP12-3.PDF   283 KB
RP12-4.PDF   235 KB
RP12-5.PDF   99 KB
RP12-6.PDF   61 KB
RP12-7.PDF   100 KB
RP12-9.PDF   13 KB
RP14-2.PDF   637 KB
RP22-1.PDF   295 KB
RP24-1.PDF   537 KB
RP24-2.PDF   488 KB
RP26-1.PDF   214 KB
RP30-1.PDF   796 KB
RP30-10.PDF   149 KB
RP30-11.PDF   147 KB
RP30-12.PDF   148 KB
RP30-2.PDF   1 MB
RP30-3.PDF   181 KB
RP30-4.PDF   453 KB
RP30-5.PDF   318 KB
RP30-6.PDF   166 KB
RP30-7.PDF   90 KB
RP30-8.PDF   291 KB
RP30-9.PDF   51 KB
RP32-1.PDF   1 MB
RP32-2.PDF   282 KB
RP32-3.PDF   200 KB
RP32-4.PDF   731 KB
RP32-5.PDF   144 KB
RP32-6.PDF   115 KB
RP34-1.PDF   161 KB
RP38-1.PDF   13 KB
RP38-3.PDF   197 KB
RP4-1.PDF   353 KB
RP4-3.PDF   327 KB
RP4-4.PDF   13 KB
RP4-6.PDF   128 KB
RP42-1.PDF   625 KB
RP42-2.PDF   110 KB
RP43-1.PDF   203 KB
RP44-11.pdf   312 KB
SUBJECT 04.PDF   43 KB
SUBJECT 62.PDF   35 KB
SUBJECT INDEX.PDF   59 KB
Upheaval Buckling Of Pipelines.pdf   258 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Electrical
New FE-02.doc   51 KB
New FE-03.doc   57 KB
New FE-05.doc   53 KB
New FE-06.doc   53 KB
New FE-07.doc   59 KB
New FE-08.doc   62 KB
New FE-09.doc   51 KB
New FE-10.doc   52 KB
New FE-11.doc   49 KB
New FE-12.doc   50 KB
New FE-13.doc   51 KB
New FE-15.doc   53 KB
new FE-16.doc   57 KB
new FE-17.doc   50 KB
New FE-19.doc   48 KB
New FE-21.doc   51 KB
New FE-22.doc   67 KB
New FE-24.doc   51 KB
New FE-25.doc   50 KB
New FE-26.doc   98 KB
New FE-28.doc   57 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Inst
New FI-01.doc   50 KB
New FT-01.doc   48 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Mech
New FH-01.doc   51 KB
New FH-02.doc   51 KB
New FM-01.doc   51 KB
New FM-02.doc   50 KB
New FM-04.doc   51 KB
New FM-05.doc   50 KB
New FM-09.doc   49 KB
New FM-10.doc   50 KB
New FM-11.doc   50 KB
New FM-12.doc   50 KB

\Copy\Engineering guide\Standard\standard\STANDARD\BP standard\goc\FTC Process
FP03.DOC   51 KB
FP04.DOC   51 KB
New FP-01.doc   50 KB
New FP-02.doc   49 KB
New FP-03.doc   49 KB
New FP-09.doc   47 KB

----------


## whngomj

Dear ch3coohminh,

May you upload on 4shared. I have problem download from fshare.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## ch3coohminh

> Dear ch3coohminh,
> 
> May you upload on 4shared. I have problem download from fshare.
> 
> Thanks in advances.



OK. whngomj 
I will try with 4share.

----------


## whngomj

Dear ch3coohminh,

May you upload on 4shared. I have problem download from fshare.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## notachance

Thanks for this huge effort

----------


## mavilla10

Great collection, but my question is if ASTM codes is 2004 o 2012? Thanks for share.

----------


## ch3coohminh

> Great collection, but my question is if ASTM codes is 2004 o 2012? Thanks for share.



Thanks for your attention.


Almost 2012. Some of them are 2008.See More: Engineering Standards Collection

----------


## endah

Dear Bro,

Amazing, Thank's a lot

----------


## khalid655

Fshare is soooooooooooooo slow please upload 4shared

----------


## migueltm

please can ypu share it by 4share. its beter than Fshare

----------


## vodaka

Dear ch3coohminh,

Thanks for your huge effort.

May you upload on 4shared. I have problem download from fshare.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## kenjivnn

Thanks you a lot.

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear all,

I want API STD 624 2014 edition, Type Testing of Rising Stem Valves Equipped with Graphite Packing for Fugitive Emissions, First Edition
Does anybody have?
Please upload this.
This required on urgent basis.

Thanks in advance.

Please please please....

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear all,

I want API STD 624 2014 edition, Type Testing of Rising Stem Valves Equipped with Graphite Packing for Fugitive Emissions, First Edition
Does anybody have?
Please upload this.
This required on urgent basis.

Thanks in advance.

Please please please....

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?

----------


## philby

Anyone have API 624?

Cheers

----------


## synthesis123

wonderful effort

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you for shared.

----------


## 101043728

Great work!!!!

See More: Engineering Standards Collection

----------


## jainrakeshj

Thnak you

----------


## CESQUIMON

I need aws d14.4/d14.4m:2012 and aws d14.6 latest edition.
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.6 D14.6M-2012 Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D14.4/D14.4M:2012
Alguien lo tiene????
Gracias

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.4 D14.4M-2012 Specification for the Design of Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D14.9 D14.9M-2013 Specification for the Welding of Hydraulic Cylinders

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear Marty, do you have AWS D1.4 - 2011 Edition

thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D1.4 D1.4M-2011 Structural Welding Code - Reinforcing Steel Including Metal Inserts and Connections in Reinforced Concrete Construction

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks Marty

----------


## CESQUIMON

AWS D1.1, D1.2, D1.3, D1.4, D1.5, D1.6, D1.7, D1.8 and D1.9 LATEST EDITIONS.
THANKS.

----------


## mahuda72

Thanks  ch3coohminh for your help and effort. Do you have Exxon engineering standards like international, global and design.

----------


## CESQUIMON

Please.

See More: Engineering Standards Collection

----------


## CESQUIMON

Please.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Do some work yourself, perform a search on google with the terms... egpet.net and AWS D1.1 or D1.2, or D1.3, etc.,

The "available" latest of each has been posted already. We are always looking for latest but few are sharing here. What do you have to share?

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS D1.5-2015  just in by telegram

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## caothanhquoc

Great! thanks

----------


## WSegovia

Hi sirs,

Anyone can help me with this updated version:

API MPMS CHAPTER 12.2 PART 1 (R2014) 
Or is this a reaffirmed version (R) with no changes from 1995?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

Anytime you see R with API, it is reaffirmed, if you had the 1995, you have the latest. The only times that there are changes are with addendums and erratas. New editions have a new date.

----------


## M. Azeem

Hi, Can anybody Share API 612 7th Ed 2014 and API 611 2014?

----------


## sameerahmed

lube oil blending kettles handbook 
this lube oil blending plant or vessel or kettles

----------


## cheelek

Sincerely appreciate of sharing. Thank you.

----------


## nuramzan132

Could you please give me the link to download standard API 15HR i really need that...thank you in advance!!

----------


## mahesh009

Please share SABP-G-017 Saudi Aramco standard for Criticality Assessment.

----------


## jainrakeshj

Please share VGB-S-513

See More: Engineering Standards Collection

----------


## Sagittarius12

Thanks

----------


## Mohamed.El-Sheikh

Many thanks for your great efforts.
May you help me to get the last edition of "API RP 11AR,
Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps"
Thanks in advance

----------


## RATNAKARPATIL

Dear ch3coohminh,

Please upload on 4shared. I have problem download from fshare.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Many thanks for your great efforts.
> May you help me to get the last edition of "API RP 11AR,
> Recommended Practice for Care and Use of Subsurface Pumps"
> Thanks in advance



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Thanks 
M Khalid khan

----------


## ioncube

Someone upload these to a different server Cannot understand language
1) API
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2) Aramco Engineering Manuals:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3) Aramco Best Pratices Standards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## elyoenzo

muchas gracias!!! excelente aporte!

----------


## ndthienphuc

Can everyone share AWS D14.1 Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes.
Thanks a lot

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Great work !!! - thanks !!!

could you upload this data via t o r r e n t . 

I have problem download from fshare.

Thanks in advances.

----------


## amitcg

we need this code in english......... &#199;YTHYE-2016 : Turkish steel code 2016

----------


## jith77

Thank you!

----------

